# Pruebas AB y ciegas de amplificadores: ¿Son válidas?



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> por ahora tengo un pioneer vsx 517, que para el living que tengo sobra, la única macana es el ruido de fondo, que con los bafles no hay mucho problema pero con los auriculares se nota mal, tal vez es el único motivo por el cual cambiarlo.


Si supieras que me paso lo mismo con mi Pioneer VSX-D457, la solución fue hacerle una modificación extrema, desde cambiar todos los operacionales (4558) por unos TL082 y los modulos hibridos que trae similares a los STK4231II y STK4044II por unos STK4231V y STK4044V y fue la solucion al ruido...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si supieras que me paso lo mismo con mi Pioneer VSX-D457, la solución fue hacerle una modificación extrema, desde cambiar todos los operacionales (4558) *por unos TL082*


Hubieses puesto unos 072, que son de bajo ruido... es más, quizá unos OPA2134
o mejor OPA2604, con entrada FET.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Hubieses puesto unos 072 , que son de bajo ruido...


No los conseguí...





Tavo dijo:


> es más, quizá unos OPA2134
> o mejor OPA2604, con entrada FET.


Esos ya vienen en camino y ya sabes de donde


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 5, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> La idea es armarlos para mi, así que no tengo intenciones de venderlos, pero calcula que salen algo de u$s6500.
> 
> El ampli no usa TDA usa STK que es mas o menos lo mismo... como sabras soy bien "rojo" y después de comparar amplis de varios miles de dolares contra algunos hechos por mi de $200 y que nadie detecte la diferencia, no voy a invertir mi dinero en el amplificador, cualquiera que tenga varias entradas, una por lo menos óptica, y control remoto satisface mis necesidades, por ahora tengo un pioneer vsx 517, que para el living que tengo sobra, la única macana es el ruido de fondo, que con los bafles no hay mucho problema pero con los auriculares se nota mal, tal vez es el único motivo por el cual cambiarlo.
> 
> Saludos



Juan:

Felicitaciones por tu trabajo!!!. EXCELENTES. SOBRESALIENTES!!!

Una sola pregunta: ¿estás seguro que no has notado diferencias entre los distintos amplificadores y más con los monitores que venís armando?

Te lo pregunto porque en mi caso, con bafles de bajo costo/calidad, noto mucho la diferencia principalmente en voces y la parte alta del espectro (comparando un salida a bipolares complementario 4 etapas en clase AB contra un salida en single ended a mosfets 2 etapas en clase A). No digo de gastarte miles de dólares pero te podés armar uno con unos $ 1200 como el que yo me armé. Por el ruido de fondo te digo que lo que probé implementar en mis diseños dieron resultados inaudibles. La comparativa la efectué usando sólo las potencias, la misma fuente (un reproductor de CD) y los mismos monitores (todo sin ecualización, ni potes de volumen: directo). Solo se ajustó la sensibilidad en una de las potencias (la clase AB) para que den la misma erogación de potencia y la balanza se terminó inclinando por el single ended. Incluso se distinguió el uso de doble mono en el single ended contra el uso de un solo trafo con doble rectificador y doble banco de capacitores en el complementario en la generación de la imagen sonora.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 5, 2012)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Juan:
> 
> Felicitaciones por tu trabajo!!!. EXCELENTES. SOBRESALIENTES!!!
> 
> ...


 

Gracias Diego, el tema de los amplis es muy complicado y siempre hay "peleas" pero te cuento en breves palabras mi experiencia, podes tomarla como valida o no:
Antes escuchaba diferencias en todos los cambios que hacia, desde cables hasta potencias, siempre comparando en AB, cuando descubrí las pruebas ciegas y no pude distinguir entre los amplis (ni siquiera mientras se conmuta) o cables, me dije "tal ves estaba sugestionado y mi oído no es tan bueno" pero como siempre empleo el método científico antes de sacar conclusiones, le hice las pruebas a toda mi familia (son todos músicos, con profesorados de piano, canto, guitarra) y lo mismo, en pruebas AB, todos notaban diferencias, cuando pasaba a ser ciega, las diferencias desaparecían... y ahí si estaba con gente con buen oído, por ejemplo, mi vieja te saca el La 440 de oído y jamás uso un afinador...
Empecé a buscar por Internet y encontraba montones de personas que aseguraban que las diferencias eran abismales entre amplis, las invite para hacer comparativas (bien hechas) o iba a sus casas y cuando hacíamos las cosas bien (igualar el SPL y no saber que suena) NINGUNO, pero ninguno, logro diferenciar potencias muy dispares en precio... entonces, cual es la conclusión que llego? que las diferencias son meramente subjetivas, y que un montón de variables que no sabemos que existen condicionan nuestra manera de percibir las cosas, para que te des una idea, a veces, invito a mi casa gente para que escuche un poco mis equipos y de paso charlamos un rato, me dicen que suena muy bien y después sin que se den cuenta cambio la eq por una "fea" por decirlo de alguna manera ¿crees que alguien se dio cuenta? el audio es mas subjetivo de lo que uno cree y nuestro cerebro hace milagros ajustando las cosas a como queremos que suenen.
Busca algún libro de psicología de la percepción y fijate que todos los sentidos son sugestionables y que cada uno aplica filtros distintos, es muy interesante el tema.
Para cualquier potencia bien hecha, lo importante es la potencia que maneja (no vamos a comparar una clase A de 5w contra una audio pro de 500w) y el ruido de fondo que nos condiciona el rango dinámico o escuchar con auriculares, después son comodidades (Control remoto, varias entradas, codificaciones varias, etc.).
Saludos.
pd: una vez vino un "pitufo" que garantizaba escuchar las diferencias entre cables y que era imposible que no pasara una prueba, por supuesto no la paso, pero lo lindo fue cuando le hice el abx de bafles muy distintos (columnas 3 vias vs monitores dos vías) y con distorsiones espaciales "groseras" y distintas respuestas... no paso la prueba!


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jajajaja Juan, contame sobre el último punto. Esa me la perdí!


----------



## alejandroguille (Mar 5, 2012)

Si pasa, que nosotros tenemos el ecualizador interno tambien, eso nos juega en contra, un tipo groso en sonido de aca de Cordoba (Walter) con 15 años de sonidista de todas las bandas que vinieron a tocar a Cordoba (Orfeo), me dijo que al final el ponia el sonido segun la cara de las personas (animo y demas...). Que al final las personas eran quienes terminaban diciendo si el sonido era bueno.
En mi personal, yo intento que mi equipo suene lo mas similar posible a mis auriculares (son buenos), en ellos escucho los sonidos mas minusculos y eso quiero escuchar en el equipo grande.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 5, 2012)

Creo que ya lo dije, pero viene al caso por el comentario de Juan :

HOY en dia es muy dificil distinguir un amplificador de otro .... eso quedo en la historia . Si notamos alguna diferencia en un amplificador , es porque esta MUY MAL HECHO . Lo mismo sucede con lectoras de CD . La gran diferencia en estos tiempos todavia reside en los parlantes .
Citando al *Sabio Excmo. Mr. Fogonazo*:
- Un equipo medio pelo con buenos baffles suena aceptable 
- Un ampli caro con malos baffles ... es HORRIBLE.


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 5, 2012)

Buenas tardes, leyendo el post agrego algo mas (a mención de lo escuchado la semana pasada en lo de Juan Filas) que importante es la ecualización en función de la sala donde escuchamos. Tanto hace a la diferencia que colocando un ecualizador de 12 bandas en mi equipo y jugando un ratito para lograr atenuar las resonancias de la sala, (y aclaro que estoy midiendo con un microfono para coro), la sensacion del sonido es totalemente distinta.  Ya empiezo a buscar el ultra curve  (afuera esta por ebai u$s 263-) esta para pensarlo muy seriamente.  Otro punto son los divisores, las fases y la  direccion del lobulo de radiacion (TODO ESTO ES MUY COMPICADO pero es lo que hace que un a bafle se lo pueda hacer rendir al maximo). un gran saludo. sergio. y gracias Juan por aclararme estos temas.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Hablando de audio Hi-Fi y si se quiere Hi-End [], estaba pensando en un futuro cercano en adquirir un par de monitores de buena calidad. Principalmente los quiero para "testear" amplificadores, porque debo reconocer que no tengo nada serio ni decente para esto, y por otro lado me interesa "subir un escalón" en el tema del audio, que es la rama que más me gusta de la electrónica.

Les quería consultar, como ven ustedes a estos dos equipos:
Edifier R2000T -> http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/multimedia20/r2000t/r2000t_detalle.html
Edifier S2000V -> http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/premium/s2000v/s2000v_detalle.html

El presupuesto que tengo serían unos $1000 más o menos, o por ahí. (aprox U$S 250)

Me gustaría conseguir el segundo, pero no creo que lo traigan acá a Argentina...

¿Alguna sugerencia? Valen la pena esos equipos?

Saludos!

PS: Perdón...  , me equivoqué, estos no van a servir para testear amplificadores porque son monitores activos, es decir, ya tienen el ampli adentro... me había olvidado, pequeño detalle... 

Y sinó tendré que ver el catálogo de Juan Filas, a ver que se puede hacer por ese precio...  Es que yo no tengo ni ganas de tocar madera ni ponerme a laburar, porque no voy a lograr lo que estoy buscando...


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 5, 2012)

¿Por que no lo vas a lograr? si podes armar un ampli, podes armar un monitor traquilamente, es hasta mas fácil... hay que medir dos cosas locas y si estas cerca de capital federal tenes las mediciones acústicas gratis...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2012)

Si...... podría ser, gracias por el ánimo... pero sinceramente me veo en el horno dándoles terminación a las cajas...  Lograr ese acabado que lográs... la verdad es que no sé cuál es la magia o el secreto, pero es espectacular. 

También pensaba que con ese dinero no podría hacer dos cajas.. ni ahí. Viendo los precios que vos manejás... hay que hablar de por lo menos el doble (500 dólares o más)

¿Cómo ves a esos equipos Juan? (los Edifier) Valen la pena por el precio que cuestan?

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo tuve los R1900TIII y andaban bastante bien, pero por lo que salen podes armar unos monitores pasivos mucho mejores (con algo de gb u otras marcas no tan caras)

La terminación es paciencia, nada mas


----------



## alejandro electronica (Mar 5, 2012)

Tavo, mira que en ML se consiguen los parlantes y tweeters sueltos de los Edifier, rondan los $50-$100 c/u.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Gracias Diego, el tema de los amplis es muy complicado y siempre hay "peleas" pero te cuento en breves palabras mi experiencia, podes tomarla como valida o no:
> Antes escuchaba diferencias en todos los cambios que hacia, desde cables hasta potencias, siempre comparando en AB, cuando descubrí las pruebas ciegas y no pude distinguir entre los amplis (ni siquiera mientras se conmuta) o cables, me dije "tal ves estaba sugestionado y mi oído no es tan bueno" pero como siempre empleo el método científico antes de sacar conclusiones, le hice las pruebas a toda mi familia (son todos músicos, con profesorados de piano, canto, guitarra) y lo mismo, en pruebas AB, todos notaban diferencias, cuando pasaba a ser ciega, las diferencias desaparecían... y ahí si estaba con gente con buen oído, por ejemplo, mi vieja te saca el La 440 de oído y jamás uso un afinador...
> Empecé a buscar por Internet y encontraba montones de personas que aseguraban que las diferencias eran abismales entre amplis, las invite para hacer comparativas (bien hechas) o iba a sus casas y cuando hacíamos las cosas bien (igualar el SPL y no saber que suena) NINGUNO, pero ninguno, logro diferenciar potencias muy dispares en precio... entonces, cual es la conclusión que llego? que las diferencias son meramente subjetivas, y que un montón de variables que no sabemos que existen condicionan nuestra manera de percibir las cosas, para que te des una idea, a veces, invito a mi casa gente para que escuche un poco mis equipos y de paso charlamos un rato, me dicen que suena muy bien y después sin que se den cuenta cambio la eq por una "fea" por decirlo de alguna manera ¿crees que alguien se dio cuenta? el audio es mas subjetivo de lo que uno cree y nuestro cerebro hace milagros ajustando las cosas a como queremos que suenen.
> Busca algún libro de psicología de la percepción y fijate que todos los sentidos son sugestionables y que cada uno aplica filtros distintos, es muy interesante el tema.
> ...


No había leído este mensaje juan!! 

Realmente lo tuyo es sorprendente, sin palabras... Nunca pensé que el audio era una cuestión tan "compleja" por decirlo de algún modo... En cierta forma es entendible, que la predisposición para escuchar cuenta mucho, pero no creía que era para tanto...

Me encanta leerte, ojalá algún día pueda ir a tu casa y escuchar tus equipos, deben ser una maravilla. Y me gustaría que me "engañes" así como a ese tipo, y me lo digas después... 

Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2012)

Como llegué a aquí?





Acá lo unico que pueden conseguirse son JBL, Eminence, RCF y sumamente CARO, el resto es conformarme con una retaila de parlantes chinos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ......Citando al *Sabio Excmo. Mr. Fogonazo*:.......



*Adulón*, al final vas a lograr que me enamore. 


_*¿ Y de donde "Brotó" este tema ?*_

Como también dije en algún momento/lugar, "Todos" los sentidos del humano son "Relativos", podemos decir:
"Esto es mas áspero que aquello"
"Esta comida esta mas salada que la otra"
"Este color es más verde que aquél"
Y un largo Etc.

Si a esto le sumamos que la memoria auditiva es tan efímera que se podría decir que no existe, _*"Estamos complicados"*_ para opinar sobre el sonido.

Como excepción podemos aclarar que existen "Mortales" con oído "Entrenado" (Que NO es Golden Ear) y por ejemplo pueden decir que tal tono corresponde a tal nota musical (Oído absoluto) pero son muy pocos.
También hay quienes por su experiencia y entrenamiento auditivo pueden decir: "A este gabinete le falta (O sobra) presión sonora en tal o cual banda" y también siguen siendo pocos.

Siendo los gabinetes reproductores los elementos que provocan la mayor distorsión dentro de la cadena de audio, también son en los que es mas fácil identificar la distorsión.

*No así un amplificador.*
Cualquier amplificador medianamente bien diseñado y armado tendrá seguramente una distorsión inferior a un 1% y este valor es en promedio inferior al nivel de sensibilidad (A la distorsión) del Homo Sapiens.
También aquí aparece la excepción, gente que durante mucho tiempo ha ido entrenando el oído puede llegar a detectar niveles incluso algo menores a un 0,5%, pero son difíciles de encontrar cual político honesto.

Como regla bastante general podría decir que, salvo un pésimo diseño y armado deplorable, no somos capaces de distinguir un amplificador de otro con la simple herramienta del oído.

Acto seguido, aparecerán varios a decirme que ellos son capaces de distinguir tal o cual amplificador o que tal amplificador tiene mayor un sonido circunvolante metafísico inigualable. 

Si consideran que es así, para ellos existen las pruebas ciegas a doble riesgo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

Impecables tus palabras Fogonazo, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos.

PS: Espero no me tiren con un palo, pero acabo de comprar un equipito Edifier X400 y realmente puedo decir que suena muy bien. Seguramente no es Hi-Fi ni ahí, pero me gustó mucho como suena, y por el precio, ¿Qué más se puede pedir? (AR$ 450)

Ojo, NO es para mi, aclaro, para que no me tiren con de todo...  (es para mi vieja)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 6, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Para cualquier potencia bien hecha, lo importante es la potencia que maneja (no vamos a comparar una clase A de 5w contra una audio pro de 500w)



Juan:

No entendí bien a qué te referís cuando mencionás que para cualquier potencia bien hecha, lo importante es la potencia que maneja, porque según tengo entendido hay que evaluar unos cuántos factores más para evaluar esto mismo como su relación a la sensibilidad de los parlantes/cajas a utilizar con el amplificador, el volumen del ambiente donde lo vamos a emplear, el tipo de uso que le vamos a dar (rango de utilización de frecuencias, audio llamado o musica ambiental, etc.), sensibilidad de entrada en función de lo que necesitemos conectarle en su entrada (necesidad de preamplificación o no) y muchos otros. No creo que solo la potencia sea lo importante como único parámetro definitorio en la selección del amplificador. Sino para qué nos esforzamos los que intentamos diseñar los amplificadores?.

Me mató lo de los milagros con que nos engaña nuestro cerebro cuando creemos escuchar lo que deseamos escuchar!!! Si es así, me encanta cómo me sugestiona mi nuevo amplificador y ni me imagino el Harry Potter que debo tener dentro de mi cabeza. Mientras sea solo sugestión lo que me produzca..... Ya cuando lo vea con otros ojos me voy a empezar a preocupar!!!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Siendo los gabinetes reproductores los elementos que provocan la mayor distorsión dentro de la cadena de audio, también son en los que es mas fácil identificar la distorsión.
> 
> *No así un amplificador.*
> Cualquier amplificador medianamente bien diseñado y armado tendrá seguramente una distorsión inferior a un 1% y este valor es en promedio inferior al nivel de sensibilidad (A la distorsión) del Homo Sapiens.
> ...



Aún cuando estoy 10000% de acuerdo con vos, debo reconocer que SI suelen haber diferencias "DE SONIDO" entre amplificadores.... pero el problema es que estas diferencias no son de los amplificadores en sí mismos sino de las etapas preamplificadoras que suelen tener configuraciones varias para música clásica, música POP y otras por el estilo, que lo único que hacen es reforzar ciertos rangos de frecuencias y por ende ECUALIZAN el sonido. En esos casos las diferencias son reales, y para poder "medir a oído" al menos hay que eliminar TODAS las ecualizaciones... pero ahí es cuando desaparecen las diferencias  .
Por otra parte, hay algunos usuarios "muy poco iluminados" (lo cual es peor cuando se trata de un vendedor de equipos de audio) que insisten que para notar las diferencias hay que poner el ampli a volumen alto. Como se imaginarán, esto es una estupidez gigantesca típica de quien no tiene NPI de audio o de los que pretenden vender un equipo de alta potencia por que tiene un costo mas significativo (y un mayor margen de ganancia ). Debe quedar claro que es imposible comparar un ampli de 40W y uno de 200W ambos entregando 20W de potencia, por que el rango dinámico del primero es de 3dB y 10dB el del segundo, por lo que el primero va entrar en clipping mucho antes... y va a distorsionar bastante. El verdadero asunto con esto es si en verdad alguien necesita reproducir audio a 20W permanentes en la casa, cuando por lo general mas de 5W ya es mucho (generan sobre 92 a 95dB SPL y eso es sonido fuerte!).

En fin... ya empecé de nuevo a darme rosca


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

No entiendo que tipo de música escuchás vos, ni cómo escuchás, Eduardo.

A mi me parece "normal" escuchar música a unos 20W de potencia. Tengo un ampli estéreo con TDA2050 (el que publiqué hace rato) y generalmente lo uso a 3/4 cuando estoy solo... y no me parece excesivo. Considero como normal y mínimo unos 10W, usualmente... Mis cajas tienen una sensibilidad de 92dB.

Por otro lado, el rango dinámico de la música de hoy en día deja bastante que desear, no sabría decir las cifras en decibeles, pero lo que sí se es que todas las pistas tienen una compresión bárbara (horrible), y de esta forma hacen que los equipos muy mediocres suenen "fuerte", para engañar al oído y para que parezca que suena "bien"...

Entonces, por eso va mi pregunta: *¿Qué música escuchás con un amplio rango dinámico?* ¿Escuchás esa música, normalmente, todos los días?

No me cierra la comparación entre el amplificador de 20W y el de 200W, escuchando a un mismo volumen y con unas mismas cajas. Para mi deberían sonar muy parecido, muy; debido a la gran compresión que tienen todas las pistas de audio hoy en día (cosa desastrosa).

Yo creo que para escuchar "en casa" normalmente, se necesitaría un amplificador de unos 50-70Wrms, ya más que eso me parece exageración para un local de 5x4 metros (quizá un poco menos, mi casa es vieja y antigua), que es lo que tiene una habitación normal en cualquier casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo que tipo de música escuchás vos, ni cómo escuchás, Eduardo.


De todo un poco a volumen normal, que en mi caso es: se escucha hasta en el fondo de la casa a menos que cierre las tres puertas que están al medio 



Tavo dijo:


> A mi me parece "normal" escuchar música a unos 20W de potencia. Tengo un ampli estéreo con TDA2050 (el que publiqué hace rato) y generalmente lo uso a 3/4 cuando estoy solo... y no me parece excesivo. Considero como normal y mínimo unos 10W, usualmente... Mis cajas tienen una sensibilidad de 92dB.


3/4 de qué? El pote es logarítmico, así que no me digás que 3/4 son 20W  
De todas formas, si vos escuchás a 10W con cajas de 92dB/W/m eso te dá 102dB SPL a 1m de distancia.... lo cual es muchísimo! Aunque tal vez te estés quedando sordo.... 
Mis cajas tienen 94 dB/Wm de sensibilidad y para el living de mi casa de 7 x 4.5m nunca excedo 0.5W en los picos y mi hijo con Metallica o los RHChP nunca le mete mas de 2W en los picos por que aturde.... imaginate el resto....



Tavo dijo:


> Por otro lado, el rango dinámico de la música de hoy en día deja bastante que desear, no sabría decir las cifras en decibeles, pero lo que sí se es que todas las pistas tienen una compresión bárbara (horrible), y de esta forma hacen que los equipos muy mediocres suenen "fuerte", para engañar al oído y para que parezca que suena "bien"...
> Entonces, por eso va mi pregunta: *¿Qué música escuchás con un amplio rango dinámico?* ¿Escuchás esa música, normalmente, todos los días?


Cuando escuchés algo como The Alan Parsons Project y Pink Floyd vas a entender lo que es "amplio rango dinámico".



Tavo dijo:


> No me cierra la comparación entre el amplificador de 20W y el de 200W, escuchando a un mismo volumen y con unas mismas cajas. Para mi deberían sonar muy parecido, muy; debido a la gran compresión que tienen todas las pistas de audio hoy en día (cosa desastrosa).


Entendámosnos: que vos escuchés la música que te gustas y que esta esté muy comprimida, por el motivo que sea, no te hace *la referencia* para el diseño de amplificadores ni para la prueba de los mismos. Si encontrás a alguien que escuche música clásica al volumen que lo hacés vos, con un ampli de 40W va a estar muerto por la distorsión... asumiendo que antes no haya perdido el oído


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> ........En fin... ya empecé de nuevo a darme rosca



No te preocupes, tengo varias de repuesto: 





Quise escribir un par de renglones y salieron 20 

Aunque no lo puse, debería sobreentenderse que los equipos a comparar deben ser de similares características, o en su defecto trabajar a ambos en una zona en la que el rango dinámico admisible lo provea la fuente musical y no la potencia máxima del equipo.

Un milivoltímetro de audio es una herramienta clave para esta tarea, ya que el oído puede ser fácilmente engañado por una sutil diferencia de potencia.

En una época no muy lejana, se proveía cuando se compraba un equipo un vinilo o mas recientemente un CD con diversos pasajes musicales como para que uno pudiera apreciar la calidad de lo comprado.
Estas fuentes de programa musical, casi en su totalidad, venían ecualizadas para que sonaran "Esplendido" incluso se llegaba a alterar el contenido de programa para aumentar la sensación de estéreo. (Viejo truco de "Ladris" vendedores de audio)  

Habiendo un previo con ecualización, en el medio de la cadena de audio, la cosa se complica ya que este puede agregar, aún estando en plano, pequeñas acentuaciones o atenuaciones que alteren la respuesta final de la cadena.

Una solución es emplear el mismo previo para ambos finales, si es que la configuración del equipo lo permite, de esta forma lo que pudiera agregar o quitar el previo se aplica a "Todo lo demás".


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> De todo un poco a volumen normal, que en mi caso es: se escucha hasta en el fondo de la casa a menos que cierre las tres puertas que están al medio


Ok, supongamos ciertamente que dentro de ese "de todo un poco", hay muchísima compresión de por medio en las pistas de audio, porque no creo que escuchés música "buena" (la que mencionaste, Alan Parsons o bandas similares del carajo) o de ese mismo tipo todo el día, todos los días... 


ezavalla dijo:


> 3/4 de qué? El pote es logarítmico, así que no me digás que 3/4 son 20W


Nop, intencionalmente no me gusta usar potes logarítmicos en audio, bah, en nada: No me van los potes logarítmicos. Dirás que está mal, es cierto, tenés razón, pero son cuestiones de gustos.
Otra: Entre la PC y el ampli *no hay nada, absolutamente nada*, ni preamplificador ni pote de volume. De la salida de la placa de sonido va directamente al ampli. Es simple.



ezavalla dijo:


> De todas formas, si vos escuchás a 10W con cajas de 92dB/W/m eso te dá 102dB SPL a 1m de distancia.... lo cual es muchísimo! Aunque tal vez te estés quedando sordo....


No entiendo! Sinceramente, no entiendo tus números! 
A ver: Según hoja de datos del TDA2050, entrega una potencia de 32W con 4 ohms a +-22.5 con 10% de THD, lo cual es aberrante.
Yo escucho "a 3/4" del control de volume de la PC, es decir, usando el amplificador ANTES de que empiece a distorsionar... ¿Me explico? Doy por sentado que esos son unos 20W, aproximadamente.



ezavalla dijo:


> Mis cajas tienen 94 dB/Wm de sensibilidad y para el living de mi casa de 7 x 4.5m nunca excedo 0.5W en los picos y mi hijo con Metallica o los RHChP nunca le mete mas de 2W en los picos por que aturde.... imaginate el resto....


No pensé que era tan grande tu casa.  Una vez vi una foto del living, y me pareció de 4x4 o algo así.
Y cómo medís esa potencia que decís? Tenés algún vúmetro a escala real de watts o algo así? (no se si se entiende, es decir, con qué instrumento medís la potencia...)



ezavalla dijo:


> Cuando escuchés algo como The Alan Parsons Project y Pink Floyd vas a entender lo que es "amplio rango dinámico".


Siempre tuve ganas de bajar algo de eso, pero nunca lo hice. Es tiempo ya... voy a ver. Mi viejo escuchaba mucho The Alan Parsons... me parece que era en long-play o alguno de esos...


ezavalla dijo:


> Entendámosnos: que vos escuchés la música que te gustas y que esta esté muy comprimida, por el motivo que sea, no te hace *la referencia* para el diseño de amplificadores ni para la prueba de los mismos. Si encontrás a alguien que escuche música clásica al volumen que lo hacés vos, con un ampli de 40W va a estar muerto por la distorsión... asumiendo que antes no haya perdido el oído


Bueno, ya sé que no es "la referencia", pero más o menos es lo que escucha el común de la gente, quiero suponer... Bandas nacionales de Rock populares, internacionales, a partir de los años 80' hasta la actualidad... Whats?  (ahora estoy escuchando los Guns N' Roses, This I love, por ejemplo.........)

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2012)

Muchachos:
Me parece que aca hemos vertido conceptos que ya se han dicho en otros hilos ... y OH, casualidad.. casi los mismos que hablamos ... Pero no importa, SIRVE !! , alguno mas puede leerlo y de esos quizas alguno entre en razones... 

Coincido totalmente en lo dicho precedente , una gran trampa se esconde en los preamp , es cierto . 
Si uno toma un equipito "centro musical" , aun de marca afamada , verá que solo funciona ok con sus propios baffles , cualquier otra permutacion no es lo mismo....

Respecto de la potencia , alguien normal , en una habitacion normal ... con 10W esta al limite de la SPL razonable . Si bien algun ataque de sentirse en medio del recital a uno le da a veces . 
Pero para los JOVENES: no jodan con eso ... el daño auditivo es permanente y molesto ( empiezan los zumbiditos y ruiditos en medio del silencio ) 

Musica con rango dinámico alto? .. King Crimson ... los primeros discos del 70-74 .. eran horribles de escuchar con el ruido a pua de fondo! recien luego de haberlos recuperado en digital los aprecié del todo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si bien algun ataque de sentirse en medio del recital a uno le da *a veces .*


*Todos los días me pasa eso, todos los días!!!* Sinceramente amo la música, y siento que la percibo de forma diferente al común de la gente. Con "común de la gente" me refiero por ejemplo a amigos, familia; no sé cómo explicarles, parece que "ellos" escuchan música como si fuese algo más, hablan arriba, es como "algo de fondo", pero para mi es distinto. Cuando escucho música, no quiero ruidos, no quiero hablar arriba... me encanta la música, y me encanta escuchar con detenimiento todos los instrumentos... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero para los JOVENES: no jodan con eso ... el daño auditivo es permanente y molesto ( empiezan los zumbiditos y ruiditos en medio del silencio )


Lo sé Antonio... lo sé. Mi viejo tiene atrofiado un oído un poco... pero no fue por la música, fue  por los trabajos que tuvo de joven y por disparar unos cuantos tiros con una 9mm y sin protección auditiva...   (tranquilos, el arma era de un amigo de él, no es ladri... ) Fué hace muchos años, y el siempre me dice que cuando está en silencio, siempre pero siempre escucha un pitido muy agudo, molesto... Triste arruinarse los oídos así.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ok, supongamos ciertamente que dentro de ese "de todo un poco", hay muchísima compresión de por medio en las pistas de audio, porque no creo que escuchés música "buena" (la que mencionaste, Alan Parsons o bandas similares del carajo) o de ese mismo tipo todo el día, todos los días...


Pues creelo ... es lo único que escucho.



Tavo dijo:


> ....
> Otra: Entre la PC y el ampli *no hay nada, absolutamente nada*, ni preamplificador ni pote de volume. De la salida de la placa de sonido va directamente al ampli. Es simple.
> ....
> A ver: Según hoja de datos del TDA2050, entrega una potencia de 32W con 4 ohms a +-22.5 con 10% de THD, lo cual es aberrante.
> Yo escucho "a 3/4" del control de volume de la PC, es decir, usando el amplificador ANTES de que empiece a distorsionar... ¿Me explico? *Doy por sentado que esos son unos 20W, aproximadamente*.


No hay que dar nada "por sentado" .


El "potenciómetro" de la PC es logarítimico.
La ecuación de potencia vs. tensión es una parábola...
No sabés que es "ANTES de que empiece a distorsionar" si no medís la salida con algo



Tavo dijo:


> No pensé que era tan grande tu casa.  Una vez vi una foto del living, y me pareció de 4x4 o algo así.


Ves que no hay que dar nada por sentado? Lo que se vé en la foto es menos de la mitad del living, pero nó...no es muy grande



Tavo dijo:


> Y cómo medís esa potencia que decís? Tenés algún vúmetro a escala real de watts o algo así? (no se si se entiende, es decir, con qué instrumento medís la potencia...)


El vúmetro del ampli lo he calibrado en potencia "de pico" medida sobre una dummy-load de igual impedancia a la nominal de los parlantes 





Fogonazo dijo:


> No te preocupes, tengo varias de repuesto:



  
Marche una chaveta!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, digamos que sos bastante purista con la música, eso es bueno. No te veo escuchando los Wachiturros, por ejemplo, no?  (pasame el Magnum 357....... )

Bueno, con respecto a la potencia... eso lo sé por la hoja de datos...  Es muy simple, y no necesito medir "casi" nada. Observá esto:



Por ahí escucho normalmente, como te decía, antes de escuchar distorsión "audible". No hacen falta cálculos, sean los controles logarítmicos y lo que quieras, pero esto seguramente son más de 15Wrms, no caben dudas.
Bah, a ver... no es que todo el tiempo escuche así. Por ejemplo ahora estoy escuchando a unos 0,3W rms y verdaderamente es agradable, no siempre hay que escuchar "al mango"... porque cansa mucho.

Saludos!

PS: Si querés te presto otra chaveta, por las dudas. 

Se me están cayendo las babas por esto... pero salen muy caros, no entran en mi presupuesto, U$S 1000. 
http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/premium/s2000/s2000.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, con respecto a la potencia... eso lo sé por la hoja de datos...  Es muy simple, y no necesito medir "casi" nada. Observá esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68713
> 
> Por ahí escucho normalmente, como te decía, antes de escuchar distorsión "audible". No hacen falta cálculos, sean los controles logarítmicos y lo que quieras, pero esto seguramente son más de 15Wrms, no caben dudas.


Las curvas están muy bonitas y yo también las conozco, pero... como sabés que lo que distorsiona es el amplificador y no son los parlantes si no estás midiendo nada?   
Por otra parte, la zona que has marcado no tiene nada particular en cuanto a distorsión. A 0.1% nadie distingue distorsión... y hasta 0.5% es "aceptable"....y a 20W de potencia tampoco lo vas a escuchar 



Tavo dijo:


> Se me están cayendo las babas por esto... pero salen muy caros, no entran en mi presupuesto, U$S 1000.
> http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/premium/s2000/s2000.html


Que no se te caigan tanto  por que tiene un ampli con el LM3886 y crossovers pasivos...para eso hablá con juanfilas, el te puede asesorar en como diseñar/armar unos baffles DPM por mucho menos de ese valor y con crossovers Hi-End lol:...pero que serán payasos...)


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2012)

Como se han agrandado estos de Edifier!!!  ...hace unos años fabricaban unos gabinetitos de madera para PC que eran flatulentos! Solo funcionaban mas o menos bien en un rango muy chico de volumen....
Mas tarde lei una critica de un conjuntito mas nuevo y pretensioso y decia LO MISMO .....
Yo que vos Tavo ... encaro la construcción de algo mas o menos , que te va a dar muchas mas satisfacciones .( tal cual dixit *el Profe *)


----------



## alejandro electronica (Mar 6, 2012)

Antonio, los edifier siempre tuvieron un rango de volumen chico porque funcionan con TDA 20x0, no es que los este menospreciando, pero no son Wow!!! de otro mundo, el precio si lo es.


Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Nop, intencionalmente no me gusta usar potes logarítmicos en audio, bah, en nada: No me van los potes logarítmicos. Dirás que está mal, es cierto, tenés razón, pero son cuestiones de gustos.
> Otra: Entre la PC y el ampli *no hay nada, absolutamente nada*, ni preamplificador ni pote de volume. De la salida de la placa de sonido va directamente al ampli. Es simple.


Yo también lo probaba así pero luego me di cuenta que los temas pueden estar grabados con diferente volumen y eso te tira abajo la "regla de medición". Tenés que saber cuánto sale en mV para tener en realidad el % de uso... bah, así pienso yo o está mal?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Yo también lo probaba así pero luego me di cuenta que los temas pueden estar grabados con diferente volumen y eso te tira abajo la "regla de medición". Tenés que saber cuánto sale en mV para tener en realidad el % de uso... bah, así pienso yo o está mal?


  
Y no, no está mal lo que decís, pero a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurriría medir un amplificador con música . Las mediciones se hacen con tonos senoidales puros y para eso necesitás un generador de funciones o un CD con tonos de prueba...que hay varios por ahí para conseguir "prestado".


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 7, 2012)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Juan:
> 
> No entendí bien a qué te referís cuando mencionás que para cualquier potencia bien hecha, lo importante es la potencia que maneja, porque según tengo entendido hay que evaluar unos cuántos factores más para evaluar esto mismo como su relación a la sensibilidad de los parlantes/cajas a utilizar con el amplificador, el volumen del ambiente donde lo vamos a emplear, el tipo de uso que le vamos a dar (rango de utilización de frecuencias, audio llamado o musica ambiental, etc.), sensibilidad de entrada en función de lo que necesitemos conectarle en su entrada (necesidad de preamplificación o no) y muchos otros. No creo que solo la potencia sea lo importante como único parámetro definitorio en la selección del amplificador. Sino para qué nos esforzamos los que intentamos diseñar los amplificadores?.
> 
> ...



Hola Diego, si lees con atenciòn lo que te dice jfilas, vas a encontrar que no pone como ùnico paràmetro la potencia para calificar la calidad de un amplificador, si no que lo hace para calificar la calidad de cualquier amplificador partiendo de que es "cualquier potencia bien hecha", en donde los paràmetros que mencionas, si es una "potencia bien hecha", no influyen, ya que miden similares y por debajo de nuestra percepciòn. Lo que te està queriendo decir jfilas, es que para ser HiFi, necesitas un amplificador de determinada potencia en adelante, porque si es menor, va a influir negativamente en el sonido,  su incapacidad de entregar potencia en los transitorios (picos), siempre hablando de mùsica (con adecuado rango dinàmico), y el ampli y los parlantes van a distorsionar, por clipping (recorte). Para la mùsica que escucho (la misma que aantonio y EZ) dicho valor minimo de potencia està en 60 W continuos eficaces.

Entonces, para cualquier amplificador bien hecho, hay un umbral de potencia que define la calidad, con respecto al recorte. Para mi, cualquier ampli de menos de 60w, no es HiFi.
Sds.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Aún cuando estoy 10000% de acuerdo con vos, debo reconocer que SI suelen haber diferencias "DE SONIDO" entre amplificadores.... pero el problema es que estas diferencias no son de los amplificadores en sí mismos sino de las etapas preamplificadoras que suelen tener configuraciones varias para música clásica, música POP y otras por el estilo, que lo único que hacen es reforzar ciertos rangos de frecuencias y por ende ECUALIZAN el sonido.


Esto me recuerda hace unos años que comparabamos mi padre y yo unos amplificadores de igual potencia. Un Sansui cuyo modelo no recuerdo y un General Electric 5-3292 (No se molesten en buscarlo por internet, no lo van a encontrar, no se que marca era realmente, pero en Venezuela GE presto su nombre para ese ampli). El caso es que luego de un rato afirmamos que el GE tenia mejor sonido, hasta que por pura ociosidad se me ocurrio pulsar el boton "Direct", ese mágico boton que solían tener los viejos amplificadores para desactivar el control de tonos y adios diferencias de sonido


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Aún cuando estoy 10000% de acuerdo con vos, debo reconocer que SI suelen haber diferencias "DE SONIDO" entre amplificadores.... pero el problema es que estas diferencias no son de los amplificadores en sí mismos sino de las etapas preamplificadoras que suelen tener configuraciones varias para música clásica, música POP y otras por el estilo, que lo único que hacen es reforzar ciertos rangos de frecuencias y por ende ECUALIZAN el sonido. En esos casos las diferencias son reales, y para poder "medir a oído" al menos hay que eliminar TODAS las ecualizaciones... pero ahí es cuando desaparecen las diferencias  .
> Por otra parte, hay algunos usuarios "muy poco iluminados" (lo cual es peor cuando se trata de un vendedor de equipos de audio) que insisten que para notar las diferencias hay que poner el ampli a volumen alto. Como se imaginarán, esto es una estupidez gigantesca típica de quien no tiene NPI de audio o de los que pretenden vender un equipo de alta potencia por que tiene un costo mas significativo (y un mayor margen de ganancia ). Debe quedar claro que es imposible comparar un ampli de 40W y uno de 200W ambos entregando 20W de potencia, por que el rango dinámico del primero es de 3dB y 10dB el del segundo, por lo que el primero va entrar en clipping mucho antes... y va a distorsionar bastante. El verdadero asunto con esto es si en verdad alguien necesita reproducir audio a 20W permanentes en la casa, cuando por lo general mas de 5W ya es mucho (generan sobre 92 a 95dB SPL y eso es sonido fuerte!).
> 
> En fin... ya empecé de nuevo a darme rosca



Eduardo, me contagio.  Tengo desde los 18 años(hoy 57) un Audinac AT510, + Bandeja Winco profesional (UN FIERRO, parecidas a las Lenco Suizas, con Pua Shure M55E) + compactera Sony Japonesa de las primeras (El Lector es el mismo de las Denon) + Bafles Leea originales con Codigo 5158 (W 8' +Medio 8'+Tw Domo HDF40) + Estoy queriendo refaccionar 2 cajas Holimar 10/13 regaladas de Boliche Mi Club de Banfied.  La pregunta es que amplificador comercial de hoy podria comprar para reemplazar el AT 510 (escucho todo tipo de musica y lo escucho a 1/4 de Volumen,.... deberia reemplazarlo?). Disculpe la molestia pero leo atentamente sus comentarios como los de Juan Filas, son muy interesantes, simpre me intereso el audio.


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 7, 2012)

Mi pequeño granito de arena, hasta hace un tiempo yo tambien escuchaba diferencias entre amplificadores, pero cuando realice pequeñas pruebas  igualando niveles, se me hizo literalmente imposible. A veces es dificil de creer mas cuando uno corre con preconceptos cargados, soy asiduo lector de revistas como Alta Fidelidad y Stereophile. 
En mi equipo el cambio real se dio cuando me arme mis monitores, ahi si realmente puse apreciar diferencias muy grandes. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc3333 dijo:


> Eduardo, me contagio.  Tengo desde los 18 años(hoy 57) un Audinac AT510, + Bandeja Winco profesional (UN FIERRO, parecidas a las Lenco Suizas, con Pua Shure M55E) + compactera Sony Japonesa de las primeras (El Lector es el mismo de las Denon) + Bafles Leea originales con Codigo 5158 (W 8' +Medio 8'+Tw Domo HDF40) + Estoy queriendo refaccionar 2 cajas Holimar 10/13 regaladas de Boliche Mi Club de Banfied.  La pregunta es que amplificador comercial de hoy podria comprar para reemplazar el AT 510 (escucho todo tipo de musica y lo escucho a 1/4 de Volumen,.... deberia reemplazarlo?). Disculpe la molestia pero leo atentamente sus comentarios como los de Juan Filas, son muy interesantes, simpre me intereso el audio.


Hola Oscar:
Te soy sincero: No soy de recomendar amplificadores comerciales por que en la actualidad el nivel de mentiras de las empresas fabricantes es muy grande, y como yo no tengo acceso a todas las marcas "importantes" por vivir en San Juan , se me hace imposible revisar si las especificaciones que dicen tener son reales o un cuento. Para analizar algo tengo que buscar en la web... donde la cantidad de mentiras es mayor aún, pero bueno...hay que filtrar un poco .

De todas formas, tu AT510 es un lindo modelo vintage y es MUY adecuado a las fuentes de señal que tenés y al volumen que decís escuchar. Es probable que por la edad del ampli sea necesario reemplazar la gran mayoría de los capacitores electrolíticos de ese equipo.. al menos para asegurarse que seguirá prestando el mismo servicio que te ha dado hasta ahora, pero dudo que requiera algo más que eso (aunque sin medir es imposible decirlo ).
Por lo que comentás del volumen, la estructura de ganancia de tu ampli parece adecuada y eso no anticipa problemas de saturación ni esas cosas.... pero otra vez: sin medir no puedo decir mucho.

Si tu intención es cambiar de amplificador, se me ocurre que podés revisar los catálogos de marcas como Rotel y NAD para encontrar un ampli capaz de manejar, como mínimo, la misma potencia del AT510 (pero preferiblemente el doble o un poco mas). En esas marcas vas a encontrar muy buenos productos que tienen fama de brindar la potencia que dicen tener y son dispositivos de muy buena calidad constructiva. Luego tenés que analizar hasta donde llega tu presupuesto para la compra de uno de ellos .

Algo mas: Antes de cambiar de amplificador te sugiero que analicés la respuesta que tenés en los baffles y eventualmente en la sala. Es muuuuuuy probable que con un gasto relativamente reducido en esos componentes puedas lograr mejoras acústicas muy importantes que tal vez hagan innecesario otro tipo de modificación en tu cadena de audio.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc333:
Sos un niño como yo! un amigo tenia el AT510.. flor de fierro era. Lo unico odioso eran los conectores DIN que lo hacian incompatibles con todos los demas....
Si queres cambiarlo .. hay millones de marcas y hoy no se que se consigue , es el otro tema.
Dentro de lo que seria algo lindo , que aqui se conseguia ... Yamaha o Marantz .
El tema es que ahora vienen todos 5.1 o 7.1 y tenes que pensar en los U$S 1.000


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc333:
Te sumo otra marca simil a NAD o Rotel: Parasound.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 7, 2012)

Bueno si vamos a recordar  nakamishi (espero este bien escrito), sansui, denon, pioneer, estan en la lista de los mas buscados. un saludo.


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

Eduardo, Antonio y Sergio, Gracias por sus respuestas, aclaro que no soy electronico, solo que me gusta escuchar musica.  Lo primero que estoy atacando son las Cajas Holimar, a los Woofer, les cambie el Foam, supongo que no son originales por su procedencia, pero me parecen que 2Woofer de 16Ohms cada uno en paralelo (8 Ohms), voy a tener unos lindos bajos en baja potencia, tendria que medirlos para corregir la caja y su tubo de sintonia, reemplazar la lana de vidrio por Wata, reformar los divisores para que corten los bajos, Traen corte de medios y agudos, porque los bajos cortaban mecanicamente en woofer. Respecto del AT510, distorsiona a medio volumen, cosa que nunca lo pongo tan alto porque tengo un living de 5x5 no tratado acusticamente, supongo por lo que he leido que tendria que cambiarle los capacitores a las fuentes. Les aclaro que mi hijo que estudio en el industrial midio los capacitores de los divisores de frecuencia de los Holimar y estaban dentro de los parametros, (raro por el tiempo trancurrido, pero los productos argentinos de esa epoca eran muy buenos).

Siempre tuve en cuenta la marca Rotel y Nad y la americana AMC, por folletos, el tema son los costos, de joven estuve en la fabrica de Ken Brown en la Av Lope de Vega (Un edificio muy bien diseñado) y me comentaron que Ken Brown y Audinac eran el Ford Falcon del Audio. Tambien escuche la Tri-amplificacion de Holimar en la exposicion de Artefacta 73; precios prohibitivos.    Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 7, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como llegué a aquí?





Fogonazo dijo:


> _*¿ Y de donde "Brotó" este tema ?*_


Je... es que se estaba desviando de las fotos de los bafles, pero era  interesante lo que podía salir y me lo traje para acá con un título  sugerente .

"Cuando publiques algo ponele un título descriptivo..."
Sirve, de verdad 


Saludos
PS: A. P. Project, King Crimson, Floyd... así da gusto probar amplis o lo que sea. Y si es por música para pruebas, Parsons es de lo mejor. No sólo no comprime la música sino que tiene sutilezas imperceptibles con algo que no suene bien... Impecable.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 7, 2012)

ooc:

Holimar es uno de los arquetipos de los que aqui y en otros hilos criticamos ... los "ladrones" del "High-End" ... nadie dice que sean malos , sino que venden lo que no es a lo que no vale....

Con respecto al Ford Falcon ( y me voy de tema , sorry ) LO DETESTÉ siempre !!... solo tenia bueno que funcionaba con 2 bujias menos y nafta mezclada con kerosene y hasta ginebra.
Resistiré la lluvia de insultos dignamente.....

Hay cosas buenisimas en tema amplis... yo solo mencioné los que hasta hace un tiempo se conseguian ...y hasta se podian pagar....

Sergio: No se si existe aun Nakamichi ( lo que eran esas casseteras!! ) , ni Denon... Sansui SEGURO QUE NO...
Pioneer tuvo un cambio de managment desde que cambiaron de logo ..no se si son lo de antes.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 7, 2012)

Denon y Pioneer siguen vivas.
Sansui no, Nakamichi desconozco.

El tema es que con las nuevas tendencias (interpretese vivir en departamentos pequeños y el audio multicanal) los equipos dejaron de ser lo robustos que eran, y no entregan ni por asomo la potencia que declaran.
Tuve un receiver 7.1 Marantz que acusaba 60w por canal. Un Sansui AU317II de 60w por canal lo destrozaba literalmente.

Por otro lado encontré que con powers de audio Pro y un buen procesador detrás se pueden hacer cosas muy superiores a lo que se puede hacer con cualquier equipo "high end".
El hecho de poder ecualizar cada bafle o hasta cada vía por separado, es simplemente fantástico.


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ooc:
> 
> Holimar es uno de los arquetipos de los que aqui y en otros hilos criticamos ... los "ladrones" del "High-End" ... nadie dice que sean malos , sino que venden lo que no es a lo que no vale....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 7, 2012)

¿Les puedo hacer una pregunta? A ustedes, genios del audio, que saben mucho más que yo; por favor no se me rían, es algo que se me ocurre, que quizá sea posible... 

Para empezar, descartar el concepto Hi-Fi de la "consulta".
El tema es: Estoy escuchando música (Maná) con el nuevo equipo que les conté que había comprado para mi madre, un Edifier X400, tipo 2.1. La cuestión es que, pongo mi mano suavemente sobre el sub-woofer, y tiembla de una manera asombrosa, como nunca antes lo había sentido. 
Se siente como si el sub reproduciera frecuencias *MUY* bajas, mucho más bajas de las notas de bajo que estoy escuchando!!  Cómo puede ser eso?

Lo más "sano" que se me ocurre pensar, es que debe tener algún circuito activo, antes del ampli, por supuesto, que de alguna forma genere un sub-armónico de los bajos o algo así... *¿Puede ser posible lo que estoy diciendo o estoy delirando?* 

Les digo de verdad, me asombra esto, y a la vez es un efecto genial, porque el bajo se escucha perfectamente, las notas como que salen más "naturales" o algo así, puedo sentir oscilar las cuerdas del bajo en mi mano! 

¿Alguna explicación para este fenómeno? ¿Será el tipo de caja pasa-banda utilizada que hace esto?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> .... La cuestión es que, pongo mi mano suavemente sobre el sub-woofer, y tiembla de una manera asombrosa, como nunca antes lo había sentido. ......



El subwoofer debe hacer eso, si la idea es que reproduzca frecuencias muy bajas, la vibración debes ser de esa frecuencia (Baja) y que puede ser inaudible, pero "Está".
Tal vez el aparente problema no este en el nuevo amplificador, sino en los viejos amplificadores que tenían frecuencias de corte inferior mas altas y el efecto no se hacia visible.

Cuando existían los discos de vinilo y caía alguno con alguna deformación en la bandeja el cono del parlante copiaba la ondulación del disco pero sin emitir sonido.


----------



## ocarbone (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo:Edifier X400, tipo 2.1.
Creo que tenes razon, me parece que es un tema de sensacion auditiva de los seres humanos, trata en enchfarlo a la computadora y escucha con el Programa Gratuito Foobar 2000, que trae un analizador, activa View - Spectrum y veras el rango de frecuencia esta entre 50 o 120Hz y 10 a 12KHZ, y la parte mas intensa es la de los medios.  Creo que ahi esta la cuestion
Saludos 
Oscar


----------



## Tavo (Mar 7, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo y Oscar por sus comentarios.

Fogo, te digo que esas frecuencias bajas podrán no ser audibles para el oído, pero en verdad percibo que en cierto modo se "sienten". Y ojo, *que estoy hablando de un subwoofer de apenas 20W (TDA2040)!!!*
Por ahí, si el sub fuese mucho más grande, supongamos con un driver de 10 pulgadas, seguramente esas frecuencias extremas (bajas) no se escucharían, *pero sí se percibirían en el cuerpo*, como sucede cuando muy de vez en cuando voy al boliche (disco, pub, o como quieran llamarlo)...  Las frecuencias bajas te sacuden el pecho de una manera impresionante, se siente como si estuvieras de frente, a 1 metro de distancia de un woofer de 18 pulgadas de 600W rms... 

Pero volviendo, en este caso las frecuencias no las percibo en el cuerpo, percibo el bajo (instrumento musical) de una manera tan natural... realmente me sorprende que un equipo tan chico y ¿económico? como este pueda rendir tanto, es asombroso. Pienso que todo el sistema debe estar muy estudiado y calculado matemáticamente para que "suene así". 

Saludos.

@Oscar: Ya voy a ver ese programa que me sugeriste, no lo conocía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> .....Fogo, te digo que esas frecuencias bajas podrán no ser audibles para el oído, pero en verdad percibo que en cierto modo se "sienten". ......



Es correcto y no es nada raro.
Los tonos muy altos o muy bajos "Puros" no se perciben fácilmente, pero si contribuyen al "Cuerpo" general del sonido, agregan brillo (Agudos) y la sensación de golpe (Graves).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Los tonos muy altos o muy bajos "Puros" no se perciben fácilmente, pero  si contribuyen al "Cuerpo" general del sonido, agregan brillo (Agudos) y  la sensación de golpe (Graves).



Hay cosas que se perciben sin el oído. En los agudos hay tal como decís un cierto "brillo", y los graves pronunciados se sienten en el estómago.
Mmmmmmmm se me habrá caído también la oreja?

PD: para probar un margen dinámico muy alto, una orquesta sinfónica (cerca de los 100 dB o más, por supuesto mucho más que el Rock normal -http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...=onepage&q=orchestra spl measurements&f=false-).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Pero volviendo, en este caso las frecuencias no las percibo en el cuerpo, percibo el bajo (instrumento musical) de una manera tan natural... realmente me sorprende que un equipo tan chico y ¿económico? como este pueda rendir tanto, es asombroso. Pienso que todo el sistema debe estar muy estudiado y calculado matemáticamente para que "suene así".


Lo que seguramente sucede es que nunca has escuchado las frecuencias bajas por que los baffles comunes sencillamente no las reproducen. Si estás acostumbrado a escuchar parlantes de 6" o por ahí, esos con suerte llegan a los a los 80Hz en -3dB, y si bajan más lo hacen con picos sobre los 60Hz... y eso es hablando de parlantes y baffles comunachos...

Cuando escuchás un subwoofer que te permite llegar a los 40Hz (valor típico de subs comerciales) o menos (el mío llega a 25Hz en -3dB) empezás a conocer otro mundo en sonidos... y ese es el sonido de un sistema 2.1 .. pero sí, hay que calcularlos matemáticamente para saber como van a funcionar (aunque el "amigo" arquitecto de AAntonio diga que la matemática no sirve para nada )


----------



## Tavo (Mar 7, 2012)

Nooooo....  ¿Cómo hiciste para hacerlo bajar hasta 25Hz? Eso es una locura de espectacularr!!

Sinceramente me apasionan los bajos profundos, me gusta que se oigan con "cuerpo", sólidos y bien definidos, y creo que es lo que un subwoofer puede hacer... Lo que me extraña a mi, es que este cubito de MDF tan chiquito (20x20x20cm) pueda reproducir frecuencias tan bajas, juro que es fenomenal apoyar suavemente la mano arriba y sentir el bajo...! 

Yo no quisiera ser el woofer que está ahí adentro...  Ni me imagino cómo se debe sacudir esa membrana de 5 pulgadas... 

La otra que pienso es que la caja como sistema en sí debe ayudar mucho, pero mucho, a reproducir tales frecuencias. No lo puedo confirmar, pero presiento que baja tranquilamente hasta 50Hz. Ahora mismo vamos a generar unos tonos senoidales con el Cool Edit Pro (si, soy así de antiguo ) y ver que pasa... espero no romper el equipo. 

Me encantaría tener un buen sistema 2.1 pero BIEN calculado y potente, digamos los satélites de unos 50W y el sub de 100W... sería fenomenal.
(tengo unos cinco LM4780 _recién llegados de National_ para hacer el 2.1 ... lo podría ir pensando eh?   )

¿De qué potencia en watts es tu sistema completo 2.1, Eduardo?

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Nooooo....  ¿Cómo hiciste para hacerlo bajar hasta 25Hz? Eso es una locura de espectacularr!!


Yo tambien exijo una explicacion! 


Tavo dijo:


> Yo no quisiera ser el woofer que está ahí adentro...  Ni me imagino cómo se debe sacudir esa membrana de 5 pulgadas...


He notado que en esos subwoofers, al menos en el mio (Logitech 5.1) la membrana es bien gruesa y su movilidad es muy suave. Me encanta los graves que da esa cosita, que ni mis 8" pueden lograrlo.



Tavo dijo:


> Me encantaría tener un buen sistema 2.1 pero BIEN calculado y potente, digamos los satélites de unos 50W y el sub de 100W... sería fenomenal.
> (tengo unos cinco LM4780 _recién llegados de National_ para hacer el 2.1 ... lo podría ir pensando eh?   )


Si supieras que ando pensando en hacer algo similar con un STK4048X y 2 STK4221II que me están sobrando...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 7, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Diego, si lees con atenciòn lo que te dice jfilas, vas a encontrar que no pone como ùnico paràmetro la potencia para calificar la calidad de un amplificador, si no que lo hace para calificar la calidad de cualquier amplificador partiendo de que es "cualquier potencia bien hecha", en donde los paràmetros que mencionas, si es una "potencia bien hecha", no influyen, ya que miden similares y por debajo de nuestra percepciòn. Lo que te està queriendo decir jfilas, es que para ser HiFi, necesitas un amplificador de determinada potencia en adelante, porque si es menor, va a influir negativamente en el sonido,  su incapacidad de entregar potencia en los transitorios (picos), siempre hablando de mùsica (con adecuado rango dinàmico), y el ampli y los parlantes van a distorsionar, por clipping (recorte). Para la mùsica que escucho (la misma que aantonio y EZ) dicho valor minimo de potencia està en 60 W continuos eficaces.
> 
> Entonces, para cualquier amplificador bien hecho, hay un umbral de potencia que define la calidad, con respecto al recorte. Para mi, cualquier ampli de menos de 60w, no es HiFi.
> Sds.



ehbressan:

En parte tenés razón y en parte no coincido del todo contigo y es en lo siguiente:

- Coincido en que se debe manejar un piso de potencia mínima para garantizar un rango dinámico determinado en conjunto con los parlantes disponibles atendiendo a su sensibilidad y a la de nuestros oídos, pero no hay un valor determinado. Todo es relativo.

- En donde no coincido contigo es que pueden haber distintas potencias que puedan entregar esos 60W mínimos que sugerís para que se considere HIFI al sistema, según vos, ya que sí depende de cómo esté concebida especificamente la potencia.

 Es así que pueden existir potencias que entreguen esos 60W con poco resto (con valores de tensión de pico en la carga muy cercanos a los de rail de alimentación de la etapa de salida considerando una muy pequeña diferencia de voltaje que los transistores de salida requieran para no trabajar cercanos a la saturación o corte). Se obtendría alta eficiencia pero habría que analizar con qué tasas de distorsión llegamos y si siguen siendo aptas para HI-FI. Hay que analizar cada caso.

 Pueden existir otras potencias que entreguen esos 60W con mucho resto (con valores de tensión de pico en la carga muy lejanos a los de rail de alimentación de la etapa de salida). Se obtendría baja eficiencia pero seguramente las tasas de distorsión sean contenidas y aptas para HI-FI. De todos modos, hay que analizar cada caso ya que ningún amplificador nos garantiza que trabajándolo muy por debajo de sus valores máximos de salida nos aseguren bajas tasas de distorsión también. Suelen darse rangos óptimos de trabajo ya que a muy bajos niveles la distorsión también suele crecer normalmente como sucede en altos niveles.

 Es por eso que no se debe generalizar diciendo que un amplificador de 5W, 10W o 20W, por ejemplo, no pueda ser HIFI si no sabemos cómo está concebido en cuanto a su capacidad de resto y demás parámetros. Si te fijás, en muchos diseños de amplificadores por no decir todos, los fabricantes te arrojan los datos de potencia máxima a la que seguramente tengas las distorsiones más altas, porque el número que más vende es justamente el de la potencia máxima. Son muy pocos los fabricantes que te acotan la potencia para distorsiones "tolerables y propias de HI-FI" que no necesariamente tiene que ser la máxima que pueda arrojar el equipo. Si pretenden vender con esa fracción de potencia están fritos!!!.

 En un sistema de calidad no se debiera tener en cuenta al clipping ya que no es elegante ni seguro (desde el concepto mismo de calidad) trabajar a un sistema al límite ya que no se busca necesariamente eficiencia sino justamente calidad. Trabajar a un sistema mirando permanentemente si va a suceder o no el clipping es usar a ese sistema fuera de los límites que nos garanticen calidad. Por ejemplo: si voy a excursionar 10 Vpp en la carga con alimentaciones por rail de 30 V esto ya no nos debe preocupar. Si pensás en utilizar un sistema que excursione 10 Vpp con alimentaciones por rail de 6 V, vas a estar muy fuera del concepto de calidad. Eficiencia y calidad no siempre van de la mano.

He visto por ahí que usan sus sistemas de 0,5W a 2W máximos. ¿Cuándo aparecieron esos 60W que mencionás?.

¿Qué clase de música escuchan tan poco comprimida hoy día, ya que 21 dB!!! me parecen difíciles de encontrar en grabaciones?

Si te fijás en un diseño mío, la potencia de salida en puro single ended por canal y sobre 12 ohmios nominales es de unos 5 W máximos aprox. pero las alimentaciones por rail son de más de 32 V para solo unos 11 Vp y te puedo asegurar que generan tranquilamente por encima de 96 dB a 1,5 m de SPL con mis parlantes en el ambiente que lo escucho y nunca llega al clipping ni por casualidad, ya que fue concebido para trabajar lejos de él (entiéndase también considerando la mínima corriente garantizada al transistor de salida para que opere en clase A pura en todo su rango de funcionamiento). Tiene una reserva de potencia mucho mayor pero la especificación y uso máximo es esa para mantener acotada la THD total que resulta en bastante menos del 1 % para un rango de variación de señal de entrada de unos 65 dB aprox y entre 16 Hz y 16 KHz. Incluso te digo más: podés obtener en dos amplificadores la misma potencia pero sobre distinta carga y no obtenés necesariamente el mismo rango dinámico sobre una carga baja que sobre una alta (comparándolos con las mismas resistencias de interconexión).

Conclusión: la potencia puede llegar a ser relativa, ya que depende de los parlantes que ataques, ambiente de escucha, sensibilidad de quien la escucha, etc. Decir que deba ser 60W o cualquier otro valor no tiene sentido ni dice nada. Si vamos a considerar a todos los amplificadores concebidos solo para eficiencia evidentemente que uno de 5W no se puede comparar a uno de 500W y va a perder seguro en las comparativas, pero si la concepción es la calidad por sobre la eficiencia la cosa puede cambiar (no lo digo necesariamente comparando estas dos potencias tan dispares ni tampoco considerando solo al resto de manejo de potencia como único parámetro de calidad).

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 7, 2012)

Si está bien calculado el recinto del sub podés tener muy buen sonido y si el parlante está diseñado para eso, mejor.
Mirá este video 



El flaco este tiene muchos videos de subs y hay varias pruebas caseras con comparaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ooc:
> 
> Holimar es uno de los arquetipos de los que aqui y en otros hilos criticamos ... los "ladrones" del "High-End" ... nadie dice que sean malos , sino que venden lo que no es a lo que no vale....


 

Lo que te puedo decir de los Holimar - Blatt , es que los ñatos compraban cajones de transistores , resistencias y capacitores , y los medían , hermanaban , controlaban , etc.

O sea que si yo copiaba "exactamente" su circuito , no era tan tan lo mismo .

Ahora si vamos a hablar lo comercial , la gente paga el Yogurcito Danonino a razón de 100 pesos ( 21 dólares) el litro  . Y no estoy diciendo que el Danoninito sea malo . . . 

Se entiende ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 8, 2012)

Dosmetros: Como dice tu nota al pie.. todos tenemos suficiente razon! . 
Es maravilloso que alguien pueda lograr un "halo de magia" alrededor de su producto y venderlo a cifras astronomicas !!! ... y como dije , el producto no es necesariamente malo. En realidad , quizas hable por ENVIDIA 

Respecto a lo que comenta el amigo Tavo del subwoofercito, es cierto , algunos son sorprendentes por tamaño y costo . Lo que sucede con estos bichos es que al ser un conjunto ampli-parlante se pueden dar el lujo de meterle unas correcciones groseras . 
Yo tengo un sub Yamaha de 8" - 150w que es sorprendente como empuja , y son 8" apenas....y si bien dicen que tiran desde 28Hz ... ya se sienten por encima de los 10 hz

Para terminar , les cuento que estaba en la playa en Mar del Plata cuando hacian los ensayos de sonido de David Guetta ... probaban muy bajito , los line-array tenian como 50m de altura....y no pude ver con que tiraban los graves porque me agarro un patovica apenas me quise meter.
Les aseguro que estando en la costa , a 80-100 m del escenario .... cada grave me corria 10cm hacia el mar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No quiero pensar lo que habra sido durante el show.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Nooooo....  ¿Cómo hiciste para hacerlo bajar hasta 25Hz? Eso es una locura de espectacularr!!





			
				Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien exijo una explicacion!



Lean *este* tema completo (las tres partes) y van a ver como se hace 



Tavo dijo:


> Sinceramente me apasionan los bajos profundos, me gusta que se oigan con "cuerpo", sólidos y bien definidos, y creo que es lo que un subwoofer puede hacer... Lo que me extraña a mi, es que este cubito de MDF tan chiquito (20x20x20cm) pueda reproducir frecuencias tan bajas, juro que es fenomenal apoyar suavemente la mano arriba y sentir el bajo...!
> 
> Yo no quisiera ser el woofer que está ahí adentro...  Ni me imagino cómo se debe sacudir esa membrana de 5 pulgadas...
> 
> La otra que pienso es que la caja como sistema en sí debe ayudar mucho, pero mucho, a reproducir tales frecuencias.


Esos subs _normalmente _son cajas pasabanda con parlantes diseñados  para operar con ellas... mas alguna que otra "corrección" en  ecualización y potencia . Claro que no hay mucha garantía de "fidelidad", pero tampoco es tan necesaria en ese rango de frecuencias.



Tavo dijo:


> Me encantaría tener un buen sistema 2.1 pero BIEN calculado y potente, digamos los satélites de unos 50W y el sub de 100W... sería fenomenal.
> (tengo unos cinco LM4780 _recién llegados de National_ para hacer el 2.1 ... lo podría ir pensando eh?   )


En el link de arriba tenés lo básico para construirlo, incluyendo *este *crossover que ya lleva tiempo en el foro. La TL no la puedo subir por que está diseñada con algo de ingeniería inversa del PCB de ESP, pero AAntonio subió uno que funciona OK también. Y para el 2.1 solo necesitás 2 chips LM4870... al menos para una versión simple y sin mucho drama 



Tavo dijo:


> ¿De qué potencia en watts es tu sistema completo 2.1, Eduardo?


Como está ahora tiene 40+40W en los mid-high y cerca de 200W en el sub. En la nueva versión (que pronto saldrá a la luz) tiene 20+20W en los agudos, 40+40W en los medios y 200W en el sub (la verdad que esto es un lío de amplificadores, pero en cualquier momento aparece uno nuevo de 8 canales de 50W c/u configurables en pares estéreo o BTL ).





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que te puedo decir de los Holimar - Blatt , es que los ñatos compraban cajones de transistores , resistencias y capacitores , y los medían , hermanaban , controlaban , etc.
> *O sea que si yo copiaba "exactamente" su circuito , no era tan tan lo mismo* .



Dosme....*SI* era lo mismo.. a menos que el diseño sea tan patético y pobre, que la dependencia sobre los valores de los componentes se vuelva un factor crítico.
Vos sabés que en la primer clase de electrónica sobre diseño con transistores te enseñan como independizar el diseño del amplificador del Hfe de los transistores usados . Así que en la medida que los transistores no sean truchos y tengan los parámetros dentro de las especificaciones del fabricante, cualquier transistor que comprés funciona sin problemas... aparte del ajuste de la polarización estática.

Medir y aparear transistores era algo que en los 70/80's se hacía para... nunca supe qué, y los que lo hacían tampoco tenían el instrumental de alto vuelo que era necesario para ajustar un amplificador teniendo en cuenta esas sutilezas... si es que en realidad conducían a algo.

Acá en San Juan había una pequeña empresa que diseñaba y armaba sistemas de audio bastante buenos para la época (se llamaba D.E.A.P) y hacía lo mismo....al dope, por que cuando volaba algo los técnicos lo cambiaban y listo... y funcionaba exactamente IGUAL que antes. Ellos lo podían hacer (aunque no llevaba a nada) por que no tenían una serie de producción grande ni entregas con tiempos estrictos. Pero en la actualidad (léase medidados de los 80's en adelante) era impensable invertir tiempo en un procedimiento que era virtualmente inútil y no garantizaba nada bueno en calidad electrica ni sonora 

Al final de la historia, esos "mitos" de transistores apareados, resistencias puestas en paralelo y otras yerbas similares eran los que les permitían subir el precio de los equipos sin ofrecer nada en verdad valioso a cambio... salvo el trabajo extra que se habían tomado en el proceso


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 8, 2012)

Como siempre , lo que dice el Profe es totalmente correcto ... El que invento la realimentación negativa no tenia un pelo de bo...o ... 
Si bien por ahi he leido defensores de la NO-realimentación , como en todo hay distintas opiniones y tendencias ( por suerte )


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2012)

Antes ya había empezado a leer el proyecto de subwoofer, Eduardo. Pero sinceramente, me siento un ignorante frente a tantos cálculos y escalones del proyecto... todavía me faltan entender varias cosas más antes que eso. No pensé que el diseño de un subwoofer podría llegar a ser tan complejo, porque en verdad lo es.
Entiendo más o menos qué es lo que hace la Transformación de Linkwitz, pero convengamos que es algo bastante complejo.

Como que no me siento "preparado" para tanto cálculo... tendré que dejar para más adelante el proyecto, porque esos cálculos me superan. 

Igualmente seguiré leyendo, me falta solamente la parte 3 y termino de leerlo pero no de "dijerirlo": eso me va a llevar mucho más tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si bien por ahi he leido defensores de la NO-realimentación , como en todo hay distintas opiniones y tendencias ( por suerte )


Si Antonio.... es como todo en esto del audio .
Hay un montón de teoría desarrollada y validaciones experimentales de la misma que demuestran las ventajas (muchas) y problemas (pocos y controlables) de la NFB, y sin embargo sigue apareciendo gente que la defiende por diversos motivos. Yo acepto al 100% que un ampli sin NFB pueda sonar *diferente *(que no es lo mismo que mejor) que un ampli si tiene NFB, y también acepto que a mucha gente le guste el sonido sin realimentación... así como a muchos les gusta el "sonido" de las válvulas, y eso está muy bien!! son los gustos de cada uno y sobre eso no hay discusión. Lo que *NO ACEPTO NI VOY A ACEPTAR JAMÁS* es que se justifique ese gusto, 100% válido, mediante planteos pseudocientíficos escritos por completos ignorantes en estas ramas de la ciencia (recuerdo haber leído en la web un "review" de un tarambana que decía que un ampli con NFB era malo por que _la realimentación siempre llegaba tarde para corregir la señal de salida_. Después de eso, cerré el browser y me fuí a dormir)
La teoría explica por que un ampli sin NFB suena *diferente *desde el punto de vista de la THD, del damping-factor, del slew-rate y de algunas otras cosas, y aún cuando ese sonido sea del gusto de alguien... eso NO ES HI-FI, como tampoco es HI-FI el sonido de los amplificadores valvulares, simplemente por que se distorsiona la señal. Esto es lo mismo que si a alguien le gusta escuchar musica adentro de un tarro de 200 lts: Gustos son gustos (dijo la vieja... ) pero no es HiFi ni es sonido "de precisión", así que no es justificable por el lado técnico.





Tavo dijo:


> Antes ya había empezado a leer el proyecto de subwoofer, Eduardo. Pero sinceramente, me siento un ignorante frente a tantos cálculos y escalones del proyecto... todavía me faltan entender varias cosas más antes que eso. No pensé que el diseño de un subwoofer podría llegar a ser tan complejo, porque en verdad lo es.
> Entiendo más o menos qué es lo que hace la Transformación de Linkwitz, pero convengamos que es algo bastante complejo.


Mirá Tavo:
La teoría detrás del diseño es larga y compleja, y sin formación en matemática, física y teoría de control es casi imposible intentar enfrentarla. Pero, afortunadamente, hoy existen paquetes de software que hacen el trabajo pesado por vos, así que a vos solo te queda *entender *que es lo que intentás hacer y no como se hace, OK?

El gabinete de un sub lo calculás y verificás  con el WinISD y un tester con medición de frecuencia (si hay mas instrumentos es mejor, pero con eso zafás bastante bien). Con los parámetros medidos y los deseados entrás a la planilla Excel de la TL y te dá los valores de resistencias y capacitores a usar y el aumento de potencia necesario. Y está casi listo: tu problema ahora pasa a ser como manejar el soft y como entender lo que el soft muestra....y eso es muy simple de lograr....y muchos ya lo han logrado, al menos con el WinISD.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 8, 2012)

Que barbaridad como estás armando el equipo Eduardo!
Yo no veo la hora de comprar la tercer potencia y ya tener todo listo.
Ayer medí todos los bafles por separado (los dos subs y las dos columnas), metí todo en el lspcad y ecualicé todo (no plano ya que no me gusta, pero eliminé un montón de picos y valles muy abruptos causados por la sala, y dí la forma de respuesta que me gusta a mí). 
Brutal la diferencia, es maravilloso el Ultradrive.

Respecto al tema de la potencia es relativo. Uno a veces comete el error de creer que 100w van a sonar ridículamente mas alto que un amplificador de 10w, cuando la realidad es que apenas suena el doble de fuerte. Ni hablar de diferencias entre no sé, un amplificador de 100w y uno de 300w en términos de volúmen. Es mínima la diferencia de volúmen, pero tres veces más potencia y uno tal vez puede pensar que el de 300 es un exceso y el de 100 no.

Recuerdo el Sansui que tuve hace un tiempo, que tenía vatímetros calibrados a 8 ohms. En una escucha normal a un volúmen perfectamente escuchable, el vatímetro no pasaba de 0,5w con picos de 1w. A escuchas fuertes, entre 5 y 10 w sobraban. Y si estaba lejos, en otra parte de la casa y el equipo sonando de fondo, ya sí llegaba a su máxima potencia y se quedaba corto. No solo la sala donde tengo los equipos es muy grande, si no la casa en sí.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 8, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> recuerdo haber leído en la web un "review" de un tarambana que decía que un ampli con NFB era malo por que la realimentación siempre llegaba tarde para corregir la señal de salida.



Por supuesto que llega "tarde" !!!!!!!!  si la pobrecita señal viaja SOLO a la velocidad de la luz 
Menos mal que no tuve el disgusto de leer eso , hubiera hecho lo mismo que vos con el agregado de algun destilado etilico.

TAVO: no se desanime!! UD PUEDE!! 

Leete despacito las notas del Profe ... te armas la plaquetita que publiqué yo ... metes los datos en el Excel y listo!!
No dudes en preguntar.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Antes ya había empezado a leer el proyecto de subwoofer, Eduardo. Pero sinceramente, me siento un ignorante frente a tantos cálculos y escalones del proyecto... todavía me faltan entender varias cosas más antes que eso. No pensé que el diseño de un subwoofer podría llegar a ser tan complejo, porque en verdad lo es.
> Entiendo más o menos qué es lo que hace la Transformación de Linkwitz, pero convengamos que es algo bastante complejo.
> 
> Como que no me siento "preparado" para tanto cálculo... tendré que dejar para más adelante el proyecto, porque esos cálculos me superan.
> ...



Tavo, con calma y tiempo todo se puede hacer.
Yo me propuse ir armando todo en etapas. Un año me dediqué a una parte del equipo. Otro año a otra parte. Y así sucesivamente.
Hace cinco años que estoy dando vueltas con esto y cada vez va progresando más. 
Me lo tomé como un hobby, no como algo para hacer, terminar y listo.

Además es una satisfacción enorme cuando ves que todo empieza a sonar bien y decís mierda, valió la pena!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

Gracias por los comentarios, Antonio y Ramiro, de verdad me sirven. 

Les cuento que no le voy a hacer asco al proyecto. Ya tengo la fija, es hacerme un sistema 2.1 pero con calidad Hi-Fi, y algo de potencia.
Estuve consultando proveedores de parlantes acá en Argentina, los principales que se me ocurren son GB Audio y Tonhalle (Audifan).

Lo que necesito conseguir primeramente es un buen woofer para empezar con el subwoofer. Creo que esa sería la primer etapa. Pienso hacer algo de potencia considerable, sin irme ningún extremo porque sabemos bien que todo suma $, entonces pienso que sería apropiado un 10" para el sub, y unos satélites Hi-Fi por supuesto, hechos con woofer de 6" y tweeter domo de 1". Lo que no sé es qué transductores usar para los satélites. Lo estuve pensando algo y me parece que de acá a un tiempo voy a tener que contactar a Juan Filas, porque me interesaría hacerlo con algo tipo Peerless o Scan Speak, con esto quiero decir, hacer algo de buena calidad. Ya sé que los precios son casi prohibitivos, pero me gustó la idea de Ramiro, ir de a poco, y tomarlo todo con paciencia, y a medida que vaya teniendo dinero disponible.

De paso, decirles que lo mío es el audio, también es un hobby para mi. No es algo que tenga que hacer y listo, es un tema que me gustaría conocer más técnicamente y profesionalmente, porque realmente me apasiona.

Me parece que la parte acústica va de la mano de la parte electrónica, con esto quiero decir que tendría que ir pensando en como "armar" el sistema, esto incluye amplificadores, etapas de entrada, crossovers y muchas otras cosas más como un "todo".
Les quiero decir que los amplificadores para los satélites ya los tengo. Comenté anteriormente que tengo varios LM4780, y considero que aunque sean integrados, son un una excelente calidad y van a servir perfectamente para lo que quiero. Los usan en equipos Hi-Fi / Hi-End así que creo que los voy a poder usar en este proyecto.

El amplificador para el subwoofer seguramente NO va a ser integrado, tendré que elegir un buen esquema de los tantos que hay, con buenas referencias y calidad, y por supuesto, transistorizado. (por el momento no me simpatizan los clase D, así que será AB nomás.. )

Bueno, escucho todas las sugerencias que tengan, con gusto.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 9, 2012)

Los LM4780 son excelentes. Dale para adelante con esos.
Te cuento mi experiencia con GB Audio.
Compré con un amigo hace un tiempo, 4 woofers 10Cc (10"). Dos de los cuatro, hacían ruido mecánico.
El material del cono no se pega con nada, y el tapapolvos no quedaba lo suficiente sellado. A esto sumale que el perno es ventilado, y el tapapolvos al no estar 100% sellado, se colaba aire por ahí haciendo ese ruido espantoso.
Tuve que sacar el tapapolvos, tapar con masilla la ventilación del perno, y dejarlos sin tapapolvos. Chau ruidos mecánicos, andan de diez así.
Después mi amigo compró unos medios de 5, del mismo material que los woofers. Tenían un montón de fallas en la respuesta y en fase. Ambos drivers presentaban un valle de 20db en la respuesta a 1khz. También hacían ruidos mecánicos. Los fué a cambiar por los mismos pero con cono de cartón, y seguían teniendo los mismos problemas, sólo que la respuesta y distorsiones eran distintas.

Te sugiero que en vez de empezar por el woofer, empieces por los monitores. Es un gasto que hacés una sola vez. Si pensás usar un solo sub de 10", te diría que usar midwoofers de 6" es exagerado. Con uno de 4" o de 5" estás sobrado, los podés cortar a 120-150hz evitando toda la distorsión en graves de los drivers chicos, y te va a permitir hacer el cruce con el tweeter en un punto relativamente alto eliminando la necesidad de utilizar un tweeter caro que baje mucho.

Si me permitís la recomendación, yo me inclinaría a probar los siguientes drivers:

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-5-woofers/peerless-830656-5.25-woofer/
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/horn-tweeters/vifa-bc25sc06-04-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

No son caros, son livianos por lo cual el paquete no debería costar mucho para traerlos, tenés las mediciones de Zaph que se ven bastante bien por lo que cuestan. 
Si no te cierra, fijate en Mercado Libre que hay un usuario que vende drivers Beyma. Pintan ser mejorcitos que los Audifan y GB. Y no son para nada caros. Aunque yo me quedaría con ese combo que te mostré.

Cosas mejores hay, hace poco le recomendé a Eduardo los Peerless 830870 y también tuve los 830875. Ambos son EXCELENTES, son ultra lineales, tienen baja distorsion, excelente manejo de potencia para ser satélites, anillo de cobre en el motor y también araña ventilada. Obviamente son bastante más caros.

PD: También pensá en algún futuro utilizar un EQ paramétrico. Yo hace poco compré un Ultradrive y estoy empelotudecido al extremo con el aparato ese. Es maravilloso lo que se puede hacer!


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola Diego, como digo en mi mensaje, "para mi", cualquier amplificador de menos de 60w no es Hi Fi. Es mi opinion, basada en argumentos que ya fueron debatidos varias veces en el foro. Si queres buscarlos y leerlos, sentite libre.
Te dejo en claro un par de cosas: El resto que tenga la fuente para entregar los 60w el ampli, no deben de preocuparte, ya que no deberia llegar a ser exigida a esa potencia NUNCA. Si llega a ser demandada dicha potencia, solo deberia serlo por muy pocos milisegundos, con lo cual, el resto, no deberia preocuparte.
La música que escucho, es y esta grabada (en el master y en el soporte en la que escucho) en los 70-80.
Hace rato que vi el rango dinámico de algunos temas (Queen, PF, Yes, KC, APProject, Focus, etc.), y la mayoria de ellos esta entre los 16 y los 20 Db.
Si a eso le sumás que cualquier caja de 3 vias, con filtro pasivo, es muy raro que te entregue (de verdad) mas de 89-90 Db/W/1mt, de que el que escucha este por lo menos a un par de metros de las cajas y no digamos que le guste escuchar con el volumen un poco alto (1 o 2 W), te queda a vos sacar las cuentas.
Cuando digo 60w, creo no decir cualquier cosa. Estoy seguro de que es un valor promedio, adecuado para que cualquier pedestre, con unas cajas promedio (hifi), en una sala promedio, que le guste escuchar música ( y no diferencio estilos, pero si rango dinámico), a volumenes razonables (bajos o altos), pueda escuchar hifi.
Luego, para mi, con menos de 60w, el ampli esta propenso al clipping, y si recorta, no hay hifi.
Despues si queres, ponele la fuente con el resto que quieras, con la excursion que quieras, etc.etc., que si queres escuchar de esta manera dicho tipo de música, con un ampli, para decirlo de alguna manera, chico, te va a recortar si o si. 
Sds.

PS: Para leer y aprender que la música existía en los 70-80:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/
http://sound.westhost.com/compression.htm
http://musicmachinery.com/2009/03/23/the-loudness-war/





Fogonazo dijo:


> El subwoofer debe hacer eso, si la idea es que reproduzca frecuencias muy bajas, la vibración debes ser de esa frecuencia (Baja) y que puede ser inaudible, pero "Está".
> Tal vez el aparente problema no este en el nuevo amplificador, sino en los viejos amplificadores que tenían frecuencias de corte inferior mas altas y el efecto no se hacia visible.
> 
> Cuando existían los discos de vinilo y caía alguno con alguna deformación en la bandeja el cono del parlante copiaba la ondulación del disco pero sin emitir sonido.



Excelentisimo Dios del Universo, Master Fogonazo, no habrá Ud. querido decir que el cono se movia, emitiendo sonido a frecuencias que nosotros, simples mortales, somos incapaces de percibir ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2012)

bressan: Escuchamos lo mismo! ... si agregas Jimi Hendrix ...
El rango dinamico de King Crimson era cosa seria ... las partes suaves se morian bajo el ruido a pua ( los discos de mis amigos , los mios no tanto ) ...y cuando uno intentaba pasarlos ("copia de seguridad") a un cassette ... hora mirando el vumetro !!! Recien lo pude disfrutar cuando los consegui en CD .

Respecto de la potencia , 60w ahora son "normales" ... antes NO ... mis Sansui acusan 45 y el yamaha 50 y no eran poco... claro los parlantes de ahora tienen menos rendimiento .


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 20, 2012)

Asi es AntonioAA, no puse todo lo que me gusta para no aburrir, pero voy desde ELyP (algo que ver con Krimson, no?, con K adrede para abreviar), hasta Stanley Clarke, desde Petrucciani hasta Crucis, desde Joe Pass hasta mi preferida Zeppelin, y que rango dinamico tete (parafraseando a Romano con Coustarot). Los vinilos lo tenian todo (al rango, digo) que no hay que confundir con SNR.
En una època tuve un Sansui A80, que declaraban 65 w por canal. Recuerdo que por presupuesto (e ignorancia), solo me alcanzò para unos SP301 (Sansui de 2 vias), y para escuchar como corresponde, habia que manguearlo un poco, con lo que el recorte estaba siempre sucediendo.
Lo que decis es real, ahora los parlantes tienen menos rendimiento (tema ya hablado varias veces tambièn), debido a que el watt de potencia es barato (con respecto a 3 o 4 decadas atràs).
Acà se hablò de eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlante-bajo-36376/index2.html
Bue... me voy a escuchar un poco de Hendrix en los Edifier del trabajo, en MP3, por supu...


----------



## piratex45 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola amigos, muy interesante todo lo que estoy leyendo.
Hace unos dias subi este comentario en el tema de las 10 mayores mentiras...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627646/ _
Me parece que les puede interesar leerlo ya que esta relacionado con lo que se está tratando aquí
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 20, 2012)

piratex45 dijo:


> Hola amigos, muy interesante todo lo que estoy leyendo.
> Hace unos dias subi este comentario en el tema de las 10 mayores mentiras.... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627646/ _
> 
> Me parece que les puede interesar leerlo ya que esta relacionado con lo que se está tratando aquí
> Saludos. Piratex.



Hola Piratex, muy interesante info. Para tener en cuenta.....


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2012)

lo vi , piratex, no he tenido tiempo de bajarlos y analizarlos. Pero esta muy bueno


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 20, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> El resto que tenga la fuente para entregar los 60w el ampli, no deben de preocuparte, ya que no deberia llegar a ser exigida a esa potencia NUNCA. Si llega a ser demandada dicha potencia, solo deberia serlo por muy pocos milisegundos, con lo cual, el resto, no deberia preocuparte.
> Luego, para mi, con menos de 60w, el ampli esta propenso al clipping, y si recorta, no hay hifi.
> Despues si queres, ponele la fuente con el resto que quieras, con la excursion que quieras, etc.etc., que si queres escuchar de esta manera dicho tipo de música, con un ampli, para decirlo de alguna manera, chico, te va a recortar si o si.
> Sds.



ehbressan:

Si bien mencioné lo del resto, no necesariamente me referí como única condición a disponer de saldo de potencia para garantizar no llegar al clippling y lograr calidad. El hecho de que en algunos diseños esto mismo se dé es meramente secundario (aunque en lo posible se busca también economía en el uso de recursos). Si te fijás, menciono además que debemos ver cómo está concebido el amplificador en cuanto a su acotación de rango usable para garantizarnos parámetros propios de hi-fi, que no necesariamente deben ser desde los mínimos a máximos admisibles técnicamente por la circuitería (puede ser incluso una pequeña fracción de lo previsto). Hay infinidad de cosas más a considerar en los amplificadores para encuadrarlos en sistemas de hi-fi, aparte de su potencia. Está también el uso que le demos.

Reitero, sos libre de considerar lo que comentaste y lo respeto. El hecho de que esté discutido varias veces en el foro no nos asegura que sea una verdad absoluta, tampoco. Todo es discutible y muy dinámico en el tiempo (la calidad exigible en los ´50 no creo sea la misma que la de hoy día, por dar un ejemplo; tampoco creo hayan sido lo mismo los equipamientos y parámetros utilizados para evaluar esa calidad).

En lo personal, sostengo que no todos los amplificadores están concebidos de igual forma ya que está siempre la impronta de su diseñador, la topología de base elegida, la calidad y combinación de los componentes utilizados, la decisión del departamento de producción y la de marketing (que tienen mucho poder lamentablemente:enfadado, y un montón de etc más, por lo que concluyo que no todos los amplificadores son iguales y su potencia puede ser relativa también en marcarnos un nivel de calidad. El hecho de que no creamos escuchar diferencias (en conjunto con los parlantes escogidos) no quiere decir que las diferencias no existan (están presentes hasta que otra calidad de eslabon de la cadena de sonido aparezca y lo denote).

Quizás, la forma más fácil de que veas si lo que te comento tiene sentido o no es que hagas el análisis a fondo de un diseño de amplificador cualquiera que se marque como de hi-fi y veas si realmente es así dentro de todo el rango dado (de frecuencias, amplitudes, cargas, temperaturas, etc.) que te aseguran los fabricantes es... Luego, considerá el rango que vos les dés en tu uso normal y verificá si todavía estás dentro de los parámetros hi-fi...

Un pequeño ejemplo: supongamos tener 2 potencias (una de 60W máximos y otra de 600W máximos, las dos sobre 4 ohmios, con la misma sensibilidad de entrada, calidad de componentes y esquema circuital, solo diferenciadas en su ganancia y dimensionamiento de componentes) y que las compares a niveles de uso pico de 20W máximos en un entorno hogareño y con los mismos parlantes. En la potencia más chica vas a tener seguramente mejor relación señal a ruido que en la más grande. Acá las dos potencias no llegan al clipping!!!. La calidad no pasa solo por el clipping!!!. Por eso y muchas otras cosas *TODO ES RELATIVO*.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Diego, te entiendo perfectamente. Mi opinion fue vertida y debatida un par de veces con los que mas saben, y nunca fue cuestionada, si no que te diria avalada. Mas allà de los que mas saben, la opinion es avalada por las matematicas.
La misma se refirio solo a la potencia, debido a que el tema parte, si recordas, de un comentario que te hizo Juan (jfilas) y que es el sig.:
"Para cualquier potencia bien hecha, lo importante es la potencia que maneja (no vamos a comparar una clase A de 5w contra una audio pro de 500w) y el ruido de fondo que nos condiciona el rango dinámico o escuchar con auriculares"
Por eso solo se esta hablando de potencia como medida de calidad, se da por sobre entendido que todo lo demas esta dentro de los parametros aceptables. Si queres hablar de otros parametros para determinar la calidad de un ampli, no hay problemas, pero este no es el debate.
Presupongo que hoy dia, con los diseños disponibles, semiconductores, info, etc. no hay problemas en obtener una calidad de amplificacion decente como para poder hablar de un umbral de potencia a partir del cual el ampli sea hifi.
Obvio que tenes razon con el ej. de los 300w, pero bueno, habria que hacer curvas de thd vs potencia, respuesta vs potencia, tim vs potencia, snr vs potencia, thd vs respuesta, etc.etc.etc. y ahi decidir si podemos usar el ampli en nuestro rango.
Ahora, nuevamente, de lo que si estoy seguro es de que escuchando musica con el adecuado rango dinàmico, si el ampli es chico (para mi, luego de hacer las cuentitas, 60w), va a recortar, y eso no es hifi.
O no Juan (jfilas), Ud. que opina ? Su frase se refiriò a este tema, no? (Vio, no hay comedido que salga bien....)
Todo es relativo, lo ùnico constante hasta ahora, es la velocidad de la luz, y si escucho a 2w constantes eficaces, con un rango dinamico de 16 dB, los picos van a necesitar 64w, durante milisegundos, pero los van a necesitar.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 21, 2012)

Desde mi punto de vista, después de haber asistido a muchas comparativas con muchas calidades distintas de componentes (algunos "sets" superaban los u$s50.000) y que nadie, por mas atención que pusieran, podía diferenciar entre el set de muchos verdes (compactera, potencia, bafles y cables) y un simple receiver + compactera cutre conectado a los mismos bafles, pienso que al oído humano suenan iguales, seguro que eléctricamente sean muy distintos y si los medimos es muy probable que encontremos algunas diferencias, pero estas son demasiadas chicas como para que una persona las detecte, he estado con gente que escuchaba cambios en todo, con instrumentistas, con gente que se dedica a esto, con gente que se dedica a grabar música clásica, en fin, todos con oídos muy afinados (o eso decían), cuando le escondía los cables o el ampli, ninguno sabia que sonaba... si nadie noto la diferencia ¿vale la pena comprar o armar el ampli mas caro? si lo pensamos desde el punto de vista de la fidelidad... no, con un mínimo de calidad (un receiver ya la tiene) ya las distorsiones son lo suficientemente bajas como para no detectarlas, si lo pensamos del punto de vista de "calentura" o que simplemente nos encantan los fierros... y si... yo no digo que gastar u$6000 en un ampli sea un desperdicio, lo que digo es que el que lo compre sepa bien que beneficios le da y que es "chamuyo" audiófilo, a mi me encantan los equipos y tengo cosas realmente caras en mi casa no por que suenen mejor, sino por que me gusta tenerlas y me dan un placer extra desde el momento de tocar el botón "on".
Por supuesto, si nos gusta escuchar a mucho SPL y con buen rango dinámico, vamos a necesitar mas potencia o cajas con mas sensibilidad, pero de nuevo, hay muchos precios distintos en potencias de, supongamos 300w y seguramente al oído suenen todas iguales.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 21, 2012)

Muy sabio lo de Juan ... no quiere decir que todo de lo mismo , pero no esta ahi la gran diferencia. 
Por ahora la mayor fuente de distorsión sigue estando en los parlantes . Y ni hablar de como influye el ambiente . En cierto momento de mi vida dije "No gasto mas hasta que no tenga un ambiente adecuado" 
Segui gastando igual y no lo tengo aun ! ...but that's another story .
Por algo genios como Mr. Linkwitz y Bosse se han esforzado en temas que se nos escapan quizas al entendimiento , pero nos hacen ver que hay factores importantes que aun se pueden mejorar ....


----------



## juanma (Mar 21, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> después de haber asistido a muchas comparativas con muchas calidades distintas de componentes (algunos "sets" superaban los u$s50.000)


Eso era en Argentina? No se me hubiese ocurrido que por estos lados habia reuniones audiófilas. Te la creo que haya en Alemania, EEUU, Japón, Australia, etc.

De lo que no me queda duda es de que existe una muy buena comunidad DIY.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya que hablamos de comparaciones. ¿Es posible que un ser humano común pueda diferenciar el audio digital de 96Khz / 24bits a 192Khz / 24bits? por ahi conozco a un individuo que asegura diferenciarlos, pero se me hace que es puro voodoo y/o ocultismo. Ustedes que opinan?


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 25, 2012)

casi que coincido contigo, Rat... no he tenido el privilegio de escuchar tales grabaciones , lo que estoy seguro es que los 44KHz del CD se quedaron un poco cortos .
Si bien no creo que el 1% de las grabaciones merezcan mas que eso .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de comparaciones. ¿Es posible que un ser humano común pueda diferenciar el audio digital de 96Khz / 24bits a 192Khz / 24bits? por ahi conozco a un individuo que asegura diferenciarlos, pero se me hace que es puro voodoo y/o ocultismo. *Ustedes que opinan?*


Que es tal como decís, puro voodo y ocultismo (que en mi país le llaman "hablar pavadas"). Hay muchas personas que dicen que escuchan diferencias, pero NINGUNA de esas personas quieren enfrentar una prueba ABX para demostrar que lo que dicen es verdad. Y si no me crees, preguntale a juanfilas que tiene experiencia en esas luchas 

Eso de las diferencias es parte de las infernales MENTIRAS sobre el audio, solo que esta suele ser dicha por los denominados "golden ears" para autoalabarse sus propios oídos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 25, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> casi que coincido contigo, Rat... no he tenido el privilegio de escuchar tales grabaciones , lo que estoy seguro es que los 44KHz del CD se quedaron un poco cortos .
> Si bien no creo que el 1% de las grabaciones merezcan mas que eso .


He tenido la oportinidad de escuchar grabaciones DVD-Audio 192Khz/24bits, es el formato que usan para masterizar las grabaciones del la Orquesta Sinfónica Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho (Venezuela) mi hermano es el ingeniero de sonido de sus estudios, y aunque es una reproducción fiel de lo que se tocó originalmente, realmente puede notarse la diferencia entre 96Khz/24bit y 192Khz/24bits? En lo personal yo no pude  44.1Khz/16bit es notable con un oido bien entrenado, asi como se puede diferenciar entre un CD y un MP3...


ezavalla dijo:


> Que es tal como decís, puro voodo y ocultismo (que en mi país le llaman "hablar pavadas"). Hay muchas personas que dicen que escuchan diferencias, pero NINGUNA de esas personas quieren enfrentar una prueba ABX para demostrar que lo que dicen es verdad. Y si no me crees, preguntale a juanfilas que tiene experiencia en esas luchas
> 
> Eso de las diferencias es parte de las infernales MENTIRAS sobre el audio, solo que esta suele ser dicha por los denominados "golden ears" para autoalabarse sus propios oídos.


Ese mismo individuo me habló de colocarle valvulas a un DSP para "mejorar el sonido"


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2012)

Por algún lugar del Foro comente una experiencia que se hizo en otro Foro, sobre una discusión similar vinilo vs. CD.
Se gravo el contenido de un disco de vinilo en un CD (Formato estándar) y luego se procedió a hacer una prueba a ciegas entre el vinilo y el CD grabado a partir del vinilo.
No pudiéndose llegar a una opinión concluyente sobre las posibles diferencias, siendo que los participantes eran gente acostumbrada a detectar diferencias aun muy sutiles.

El CD corría en desventaja porque se le sumaban las posibles defectos de la digitalización.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 26, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El CD corría en desventaja porque se le sumaban las posibles defectos de la digitalización.


Lo que sucede es que las tecnicas usadas para las grabaciones digitales distan mucho de las analógicas, muchos CDs pagaron la novatada de los ingenieros que no manejaban bien esa nueva tecnología. Yo he tuve la oportunidad de escuchar Les Prédules de Franz Listz, tocado por la Filarmónica de Berlin y dirigida por Herbert von Karajan tanto en Vinilo como en CD y la superioridad del CD era realmente notable...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ....El CD corría en desventaja porque se le sumaban las posibles defectos de la digitalización.



Esto es referido a que el CD se grabó a partir del vinilo, por lo que sumaba a los defectos de este (Vinilo) el efecto de la digitalización.

Lo de los problemas con las primeras grabaciones digitales, pero con mentalidad analógica es cierto, se tardó en acostumbrar la forma de pensar/trabajar a la forma de procesar de los nuevos medios.


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 26, 2012)

> Ya que hablamos de comparaciones. ¿Es posible que un ser humano común pueda diferenciar el audio digital de 96Khz / 24bits a 192Khz / 24bits? por ahi conozco a un individuo que asegura diferenciarlos, pero se me hace que es puro voodoo y/o ocultismo. Ustedes que opinan?



Lo mas probable es que escuches diferencias, pero no por la codificacion ni la cuantificacion, sino por el master, si una persona compra una grabacion 24/96 o una Studiomaster 24/192 pretende escuchar una mejora y quien se lo vende lo sabe. Tengo varias versiones de The Dark Side of the Moon tengo una MFSL de 24/192 ( que la verdad suena bien pero cuando ves los woofers se te paran los pelos ves excursiones de casi 2 cm por el alabeo del vinilo de donde se ripio el disco), tengo un remaster en 24/96 khz del DVD-A y la ultima Inmersion del set completo que se esta vendiendo ahora. que es 16/44.1.
Todas absolutamente todas suenan diferente, con solo ver el analizador de espectros del foobar te das cuenta. La que mas me gusto la del set Inmersion, le sigue la MFSL, y por ultimo la 24/96 del DVD-Audio. Todas las saque por WASAPI a un receiver Pionner, todas son la misma grabacion, todas estan retoqueteadas. La del DVD-A creo yo es la mas notoria, equalizaron tremendamente los medios, y practicamente les sacaron los graves.
En donde esta la magia de las grabaciones, es en el precio, un vinilo de MFSL vale aca como 300 mangos, un DVD-A lo mismo, un CD vale 50, y si visitas a AVAX no sale nada.
El resurgimiento del vinilo viene por ahi, a las discograficas les conviene alabar un formato no copiable, el dia que salgan los LP-R se acaba la magia de los vinilos tambien.

Mis dos centavos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 26, 2012)

Lo primero que hacen al pasar a formato "moderno" es aumentar graves ! ... el vinilo no soportaba mas que cierta excursión sino se juntaban los surcos...
De ahi que los "vynil rip" no sean tales .
Respecto al "no copiable"  ... mi viejo inauguro la pirateria en los '60s !! le hizo sacar un cable al "combinado" y grababa en el Geloso !!
... y con los cassettes TDK y mi grabadora AKAI ... quedaban muuuy aceptables....


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 5, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo primero que hacen al pasar a formato "moderno" es aumentar graves ! ... el vinilo no soportaba mas que cierta excursión sino se juntaban los surcos...
> De ahi que los "vynil rip" no sean tales .
> Respecto al "no copiable"  ... mi viejo inauguro la pirateria en los '60s !! le hizo sacar un cable al "combinado" y grababa en el Geloso !!
> ... y con los cassettes TDK y mi grabadora AKAI ... quedaban muuuy aceptables....



Asi es AntonioAA, por eso se creo la ecualizaciòn RIAA para discos.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 5, 2012)

Vos decis que la RIIA era para eso???? yo pense que era la compensacion por la capsula magnetica que era menos sensible a baja frecuencia !!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 5, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vos decis que la RIIA era para eso???? yo pense que era la compensacion por la capsula magnetica que era menos sensible a baja frecuencia !!!


antonio, era , entre otras cosas para conseguir con poca excursion en el surco, el rango completo de frecuencias, de hecho no es la unica ecualizacion para grabaciones en disco, hay curvas anteriores, como la DECCA, la RCA Victor, Capitol, Columbia, Audio Engeenering Society, National Association of Broadcasters etc...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2012)

Ademas de eso para normalizar el rango dinamico de las grabaciones, antes de la RIIA no se podria garantizar que una u otra compañia disquera utilisaran el mismo rango y es por eso que hazard cita otras mas.

Mi padre tiene muchos LP's, creo que son casi 300 claro que tambien tiene discos de 45 rpm



Y entre esos discos tiene varios de musica clasica, hay uno de Mozart del año 45 de muy buena calidad y otro de Bethoven de año 90 que suena esplendido, aunque la respuesta en bajas frecuencias es bien restringuida.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 6, 2012)

Siii !! recuerdo haber visto de muy joven que vendian pre-amps con curvas de ecualizacion diferentes!! e incluso para 78rpm !!
Mi confusion viene de que la curva RIIA la tenian las entradas "Phono" , que eran las de capsula magnética MM , incluso un ampli Sansui ( A80 ) traia para MC que eran de señal bajisima y costaban horrores ( Las Ortofon ) .
Las capsulas ceramicas no tenian ecualización ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

Uno de mis primeros amplificadores de marca un *Quad*, tenía una interesante sistema de ecualización, por tipo de cápsula MC/MM y por magnitud de señal.
Tenía una placa enchufable que se podría retirar sin abrir el equipo, la placa en cuestión poseía 4 lados (Cuadrado) y de acuerdo a lado que se conectaba daba una ecualización distinta.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Uno de mis primeros amplificadores de marca un *Quad*, tenía una interesante sistema de ecualización, por tipo de cápsula MC/MM y por magnitud de señal.
> Tenía una placa enchufable que se podría retirar sin abrir el equipo, la placa en cuestión poseía 4 lados (Cuadrado) y de acuerdo a lado que se conectaba daba una ecualización distinta.



fogo, recuerdo haber usado el preamp de QUAD (el que venia con el conjunto 303) que traia control de tonos, y ademas, dos perillas que eran para hacer las correcciones de enfasis para los distintos tipos de grabaciones en vinilo y pasta, una perilla tenia marcadas las frecuencias de enfasis, y la otra la pendiente o "slope", donde despues, de acuerdo al sello del disco, hacias la correccion correspondiente....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, recuerdo haber usado el preamp de QUAD (el que venia con el conjunto 303) que traia control de tonos, y ademas, dos perillas que eran para hacer las correcciones de enfasis para los distintos tipos de grabaciones en vinilo y pasta, una perilla tenia marcadas las frecuencias de enfasis, y la otra la pendiente o "slope", donde despues, de acuerdo al sello del disco, hacias la correccion correspondiente....



Este que comento era "Mas rudimentario", los cambios se hacían dando vuelta la plaqueta y no poseía mucha variedad de ecualizaciones (2).
Era amplificador integrado (Previo + potencia)

El que mencionas me parece haberlo visto en la casa de alguien conocido, ¿ No sería la tuya  ?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este que comento era "Mas rudimentario", los cambios se hacían dando vuelta la plaqueta y no poseía mucha variedad de ecualizaciones (2).
> Era amplificador integrado (Previo + potencia)
> 
> El que mencionas me parece haberlo visto en la casa de alguien conocido, ¿ No sería la tuya  ?



nop... era el sinto por un lado, el pre por el otro y el ampli aparte, el pre era el QUAD 33 y el ampli el QUAD 303


----------

